# (( ايه اليوم متجددة يوميا ))



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*اليوم الموافق 23 سيبتمبر 2009


ايه اليوم

وعلى الافعى وملك الحيات تطأ , وتسحق الاسد والتنين , لانة يوصى ملائكته من اجلك , ليحفظوك فى سائر طرقك. هلليلويا
((11 ، 13 : 91 مزمور))







 اقوال الاباء

 البابا كيرلس السادس

لا تفكر فى الامر كثييييييرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر






 الوعد اليومى

اطلبنى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى






 حكمه اليوم

+ من يحب السكوت ينجو من سهام العدو اما الذى يحب الجماعات فانه يصاب بجراحات كثيرة






 قراءه الانجيل

الكل يفتح الانجيل ويقرا 
رساله يوحنا الاولى لاصحاح التانى  من العدد 15 الى نهايه الاصحاح






 قراءه السنكسار اليومى 

كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا

السنكسار اليومى 23 سيبتمبر 2009 






 التدريب اليومى

على قدر ما نكون فى صمت مقدس بذات القدر نتدرب على سماع الصوت الالهى بصورة مباشره من خلال الحس الروحى الباطنى
((فضيله الصمت))





*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*ايه_حكمه_قول اباء_سنكسار_قراءه انجيل يومى مع كل نسمه صبح*









 *اليوم الموافق 24 سيبتمبر 2009


ايه اليوم


من وجد حياته يضيعها. ومن اضاع حياته من اجلى يجدها0مت 39:10)






 اقوال الاباء

لا يوجد شئ تحت السما يقدر يكدرنى او يعكر صفوت لانى محتمى فى ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجأ  الامين مطمئن فى احضان المراحم حائز على ينبوع منن التعزيه

<قداسه البابا كيرلس السادس>






 الوعد اليومى

اطلبنى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى






 حكمه اليوم

**إذا أهانك شخص فاسكت لان السكوت ابلغ آيات الاحتقار *​ *
* *و إذا جاءك الطعن من الخلف فهذا يعني انك في المقدمة*​*





 قراءه الانجيل

افتحوا سفر اعمل الرسل الاصحاح 27  من الايه 27  الى نهايه الاصحاح





 قراءه السنكسار اليومى 

كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا

السنكسار اليومى24سيبتمبر 2009 

خلوا بالكم فى السنكسار هنقرأ عن
القديس قدراطس احد السبعين** رسولا
نياحة القديس غريغوريوس الثاؤلوغوس
نياحة القديس غريغوريوس الراهب






 التدريب اليومى

النهارضه عاوزين نتعلم من ربنا الا قال 
"كونوا ودعاء  لانى وديع ومتواضع القلب"
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*ايه_حكمه_قول اباء_سنكسار_قراءه انجيل يومى مع كل نسمه صبح*









 *اليوم الموافق 25سيبتمبر 2009*


 * ايه اليوم*

 *جيد ان ينتظر الانسان ويتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب ( مرا 26:3)*


 *



*

 *  اقوال الاباء*


* لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار ، ولاتفقد الثقة في معونة الله وحفظه

""" قداسه البابا شنودة الثالث """





*
 *  الوعد اليومى*

*يعطيك الرب اشتهاء قلبك*


 *



*

 *  حكمه اليوم*


 * +اذهب واصطلح مع من اساء اليك قبل ان ياتى ويعتذر هو لك فيسرق اكليك*
 

*



*

*  قراءه الانجيل*

*افتحوا رساله بطرس الاولى الى اهل كورونثوس الاصحاح التالت من الايه 1 الى الايه 23*
*



*

*  قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

* كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

* السنكسار اليومى25سيبتمبر 2009 *



*



*

*  التدريب اليومى*

* 
اننا نشكر ربنا مهما حصل 
مهما يحصل من مشاكل او خناق لازم نفضل نشكر ربنا وتكون عندنا روح الشكر بلا ضجر 
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*ايه_حكمه_قول اباء_سنكسار_قراءه انجيل يومى2009/9/26*






​ 

*اليوم الموافق26سيبتمبر 2009*


* ايه اليوم*

*لآن هكذا هى مشيئه الله ان تفعلوا الخير فتسكتوا جهاله الناس الاغبياء 1بط15:2*


*  اقوال الاباء*

* بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة *
 *(القديس مارإسحق السرياني)*

* وايضا ::*

*التجارب تحيط بنا ولا تدخل فينا كما احاطت مياه الطوفان بفلك نوح.*
*تثور ضدنا لكنها ترفعنا كما رفعت المياه الفلك.ويبقى المؤمن خلال التجارب يرتفع في عيني الله حتى متى انتهت الضيقات يستقر على اعلى قمة جبل.*
* ( القديس برصنوفيوس) *


* 



*


*  الوعد اليومى*

*ها انا أت تقوى وليتشدد قلبك*


*



*

*  حكمه اليوم*

*كثيرون يسقطون ثم يقومون بالتوبه بصحه واستقامه ولكن يوجد من يسقطون من اعمال صالحه ويفعلون اعمالا نجسه فالذي يسقط ثم يقوم افضل من الذي يقوم ثم يسقط"*


*



*

*  قراءه الانجيل*


*افتحوا الانجيل واقرأوا انجيل مرقس اصحاح 7 من ايه 14 الى ايه 23*


*



*


*  قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

* كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

* السنكسار اليومى26سيبتمبر 2009 *



*



*

*  التدريب اليومى*



*عايزين نتعلم حاجه جديدة وهى *
*التسامح*
*اننا لو حد غلط فينا نسامحه ونتحكم فى اعصابنا عشان ساعه الغضب مبنشوفش قدامنا*
*والا يغلط بكلمه صعب يصلحها بسهوله *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*ايه_حكمه_قول اباء_سنكسار_قراءه انجيل يومى2009/9/27*

*

*

​ 


*اليوم الموافق27سيبتمبر 2009*


* ايه اليوم*



* هذه الآية هي كلمات ربنا يسوع إلى الأخت فوستين ...رسولة الرحمة الالهية ..*

* شجعي النفوس على أن تثق بي *
* يجب ألا تخشى الإقتراب مني *
* حتى ولو كانت ضعيفة , خاطئة , ويائسة *
* لإن كل شيئ يضيع في رحمتي *


*  اقوال الاباء*

*ان الله يعطيك ما ينفعك و ليس ما تطلبه..الا اذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك... و ذلك لانك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك*
* البابا شنودة الثالث*
* اذا جعلت توكلك على الله فانه يخلصك من جميع شدائدك*
* القديس الانبا باخوميوس*




*



*


*  الوعد اليومى*

* هنذا واقف على الباب و اقرع ان سمع احد صوتي و فتح الباب ادخل اليه و اتعشى معه و هو معي*


*



*

*  حكمه اليوم*


​*في اغلب الاحيان الكلمة تحيي وتميت ، واغلب الناس لا يدركون ذلك **
* 




*

*  قراءه الانجيل*


*افتحوا الانجيل واقرأوا رساله بولس الرسول الى العبرانيين الاصحاح التالت من ايه7 الى ايه 19*


*



*


*  قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

* كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

* السنكسار اليومى27سيبتمبر 2009 *



*



*

*  التدريب اليومى*




*عايزين نتعلم حاجه حلوة النهارضه*
*اننا نكون امناء فى كل شئ*
*زى ما بابا يسوع امين معانا *
​*
**



*​*
 

* *قصة اليوم

*
*جلس الاب الراهب يتحدث مع احد الاباء الشيوخ فى الدير وقال لة كلمنى يا ابى عن حياة الاتضاع
*​*فتنهد الاب الشيخ
*​*وقال ساحكى لك عن سر عشتة بنفسى


 حدث فى يوم ان هاجت عليا افكار البر الذاتى والكبرياء فقمت مسرعا وصرخت الى اللة حتى
*
*ينقذنى ويرفع عنى هذة
*​*الافكار و بينما كنت اصلى وقعت فى غيبة ووجدت امامى شيخا وقورا بدت علية علامات القداسة
*​*فارتجفت منة ولكنة
*​*نظر الى فى ابتسامة رقيقة وقال لى السلام لك يا ابنى لا تخف قم وتشدد انما اتيت لاْريك كم ينبغى
*​*ان تتضع فقمت
*​*وسرت خلفة فادخلنى الى كنيسة الدير وكان وقت تسبحة نصف الليل فاْشار بيدة الى احد الرهبان
*​* 
**وقال لى هل تعرف
*​* 
**هذا الاب الراهب فقلت لة نعم انة ابونا اغسطينوس فقال لى انظر الية وتاملة فقلت لة نعم يا سيدى
*​*هو دائما يجلس
*​*كمحتقر فى هذا الركن دون ان يفتح فاة بكلمة حتى تنتهى التسبحة ويبداْالقداس فقال لى ان هذا
*​*القلب المتضع
*​*الصامت تخرج منة نبضات حب الى اللة اقوى بكثير ممن ترتفع اصواتهم بالتسابيح ثم اخذنى وقال
*
*لى ساْريك منظرا*

*اخر لشخص علمانى وبينما نحن وقوف داخل الكنيسة دخل رجل مسن جدا زاد عمرة عن الثامنين
*
*عاما وكان يسير
*
*ببطء متكىء على احد اولادة وما ان اقترب من الهيكل حتى انحنى الى الارض واحنى ظهرة بجهد
*
*كبير ووجدتة يقبل
*
*بفمة عتبة الهيكل ووقف ثم تحرك الى مكانة فى الكنيسة فقال لى الاب القديس هل تعلم ان الميطانية
*​ *التى عملها هذا
*​ *العجوز اكثر بكثير فى عينى الرب من مائة ميطانية يعملها شاب مثلك ولكن لاتحزن بل تشدد
*​ *واتضع كثيرا حتى
*
*تخلص فا لاتضاع خلص كثيرين بلا تعب وتعب الانسان بلا اتضاع يذهب باطلا

 كن متضعا ليحرسك الرب ويقويك فانة يقول انة ينظر الى المتواضعين كن وديعا ليحكمك الرب
*​*ويملاْك معرفة
*​*وفهما لانة مكتوب انة يهدى الودعاء بالحكم ويعلم المتواضعين طرقة وحينئذ يثبتك امامة ويهىء لك
*​*السلامة فى جميع
*​ *سبلك

 باب الرحمة هو الاتضاع ومنة دخل اباوْنا الى الملكوت بغنيمة كبيرة

 فاقتن الاتضاع فانة يكسر جميع فخاخ العدو
*


​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: لانه قال اذكر الرب ايام شبابك*

*

*

​ 
*

اليوم الموافق28سيبتمبر 2009


 ايه اليوم



 لا تضربك الشمس بالنهار ولا القمر بالليل ( مز 6:121)


**






**  اقوال الاباء


حذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك.... القديس أغسطينوس
* *








  الوعد اليومى


معك حيث تسير 








  حكمه اليوم


لا يوجد لسان نمام , اذا لم توجد اذن مستمعه.* 
* 







  قراءه الانجيل


افتحوا الانجيل واقرأوا سفر هوشع فى العهد القديم اصحاح 14 من ايه 1 الى ايه 9









  قراءه السنكسار اليومى 

 كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا

 السنكسار اليومى28سيبتمبر 2009 









  التدريب اليومى


عايزين نتعلم حاجه حلوة النهارضه اننا نكف اذاننا عن النميمه وسماع الكلام الوحش من الناس 
ونتعلم من تماف ايرينى ازاى كانت هى بتمنع نفسها عن انها تسمع
نميمه الناس لانها كدة بتحفظ اذنها مقدسه
*​*
**



*​*

* *قصة اليوم

النهارضه هحكيلكم قصه حلوة خالث
كان مرة فى ابونا كان عامل عمليه وكان لازم يغير على الجرح كل مدة معينه
فجه يوم كان لازم يغير فيه الجرح
بس الدنيا كانت بتمطر فكان محتار فاحب شباب وخدام الكنيسه قاله خلاث ياابونا انا هاخدك بعربيتى فابونا راح معاه بالعربيه
ولما وصلوا عند الدكتور ابونا قال للشاب استنانى كلها ربع ساعه فالشاب 
قاله خلاث فالربع ساعه دى اروح انا اجيب حاجه
المهم بعد ما خلث ابونا ونزل من عند الدكتور ملاقاش الشاب
فضل مستنى نصف فى نصف لحد ما وص2لت لساعتين فاضطر انه
ياخدها مشى وهو ماشى لاقى كشك فكهانى وكان قاعد فيه
اتنين واحد بجلبيه وواحد ببدله
كان هيروح يسالهم على مكان الكنيسه لولا انه اخد باله من قبه الكنيسه وصوت الاجراس فعرف انه خلاث قرب
راح كمل بطريقه وهو مشى نده عليه لشاب الا بالبدله وقاله ياابونا ياابونا
فابونا قاله ايوة ياابنى فقاله الشاب عايز ياابونا اتكلم معاك فقله
وماله ياابنى اتكلم واحنا ماشيين
 فالشاب قاله انا كنت جاى عند ناس قرايبى عشان شغل لكن حظى ان 
الجو مطر فاضطريت والعربيه عطلت فاضطريت اقعد عند الفكهانى دة
ولاحظت الكنيسه فقولت لنفسى يااااه يارب قد ايهع مدخلتش بيتك من حوالى سبع سنين
عملت خطيه وحشه قوى فمقدرتش ادخل بيت ربنا
وقولت لنفسى هل يارب انت عايزنى ارجع هتقبل توبتى؟ ادينى علامه يارب
فمجرد ما خلثت كلامى لاقيتك فى وشى فاتاكدت انك العلامه الا ربنا بعتهالى من مجرد ماطلبت منها يجينى علامه فى نفس اللحظه
فابونا دموع من عنيه انهمرت وقاله::: ياابنى
ربنا فاتح حضنه لكل التايبين دة حتى ربنا جه عشان الخطاه ومهما تغلط ربنا عارف طبيعتك الضعيفه 
وهيسامحك بس متيأس فى مراحمه وانا فرحان انك رجعت لحضنه واخده على الكنيسه وتانى يوزم القداس اتناول وكان مبسوط جداااااااا
ياريت كلنا نتعلم من قصه الشاب دة ومنخافش نتقرب لربنا مهما كانت خطيتنا
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: لانه قال اذكر الرب ايام شبابك*

*









اليوم الموافق29 سيبتمبر 2009


 ايه اليوم

لا تنتقموا لانفسكم بل اعطوا مكانا للغضب لانه مكتوب لى النقمه انا اجازى يقول الرب (رو 19:12)






  اقوال الاباء

الاصغاء الى كلام اللة
+ ان سمعت وعملت بنيت على صخرة اما ان سمعت ولم تعمل بنيت على الرمل 
الارادة
+ اعمل ارادة اللة لا ان تعمل ارادتك
النعمة
+دع اللة يبلغ بك الى حيث لا تستطيع البلوغ وحدك
مناجــــــاة
+ مهما ازدادت الخطية شناعة فلا سبيل الى اليأس من رحمتك يا الهى
البكاء
+ أتبكى على الجسد قد تركتة الروح التى انفصلت عن اللة
الابوة والبنوة
+ من ينتسب لاب كهذا الاب ينبغى علية السلوك بطريقة يستحق بها ان ينال ميراثة
الى نفسى العزيزة
+ لا تعتد بعلمك ولا تؤثرة على وصية اللة مخافة ان تخسر قدرتك وتضعف

(((( القديس اغسطينوس ))))






  الوعد اليومى



ربنا معاك النهاردة 







  حكمه اليوم

الخير كله فى ثلاث : السكوت والكلام و النظر . فكل سكوت لا يكون فكرة فهو سهو و كل كلام لا يكون حكمة فهو لغو وكل نظر لا يكون عبرة فهو لهو







  قراءه الانجيل
 افتحوا الانجيل على انجيل لوقا الاصحاح ال 13 من ايه22 الى 27 







  قراءه السنكسار اليومى 

 كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا

 السنكسار اليومى 29 سيبتمبر 2009 







  التدريب اليومى


في هذة الحياة ,
قد لا يمكننا أن نعمل
أشياءا عظيمة
لكن يمكننا أن نعمل
أشياءا صغيرة بحب عظيم
فالنتدرب على عمل كل ما نستطيع نفعله حتى لو صغير 
فقط بحب كبير








قصه اليوم




 * *كانت البداية عبارة عن رحلة ، مجرد رحلة ، ولكني لم أكن أدري أن هذه الرحلة ستكون مفترق طرق بالنسبة لحياتي و بسبب هذه الرحلة تغيرت حياتي تماما من النقيض للنقيض.

( هل حجزت في رحلة دريم بارك Dream Park يا ماجد ؟ ) قالها لي صديقي مايكل.

(نعم ، حجزت ، ستكون رحلة رائعة !!!! )

كانت الرحلة فعلا جميلة وممتعة ، ذهبنا في البداية لزيارة كنائس مصر القديمة ، ثم أبحرنا لمدة ساعة في النيل وأخيرا ذهبنا لدريم بارك.






وفي دريم بارك ، تجد ما لذ وطاب من ألعاب خطيرة يشيب لها الولدان و تقشعر منها الأبدان وتخشى أن تبصرها العينان ، هنـــاك ( شلالات الأمازون ) ، ( دوامــة قيــصر ) ، ( كون دور ) ، ( Top Spin ) ، ( قطار الموت ) ، ( قطار الظلام ) كلها ألعاب خطيرة و ممتعة للغاية أيضا و تشعر بعد ممارستها وكأنك كنت في معركة ضارية مع قوات الجحيم ، لست أدري حتى الآن ما الذي يجذبني لهذه الألعاب ؟ و لكن بعض علماء النفس يقولون إنه حب المغامرة وحب اكتشاف كل ما هو جديد وخطير ومرعب ( الطبيعة البشرية المعقدة ! )

و أخيرا ذهبت أنا و مايكل للعبة ( الصاروخ ) وهي اسم على مسمى ، فأنت تجلس على مقعد ثم في ثوان تجد نفسك معلقا في السماء ، حتى أنني كنت أدعو هذه اللعبة (من الأرض إلي السماء )

 تأهبنا ( أنا و مايكل ) وتشبثنا بمقاعدنا و ....

هوب.....

وجدت نفسي في السماء خلال ثانية واحدة و كان المنظر بديعا خلابا على ارتفاع 20 مترا و....

و توقفت اللعبة ، نعم توقفت أو تعطلت ، لست أدري ، ولكني وجدت نفسي معلقا في الهواء على ارتفاع 20 مترا و اللعبة معطلة ولا أمل في بلوغ الأرض ثانية ، لقد كان موقف في غاية السخافة والرعب أيضا ، لست أدري لماذا شعرت أنها النهاية وأنني سأصعد فعلا للسماء بواسطة هذا الصاروخ المميت ، ولكني عندما راجعت نفسي و فكرت في حياتي ، وجدت أنني لن أصعد للسماء كما كنت أظن ، بل سأهبط لأعماق الجحيم ، بل لأعمق أعماق جهنم.

لم أكن بعيدا تماما عن ربنا ، ولكن لم يكن لي علاقة قوية معه ، كانت علاقتي به متذبذبة ، لأني كنت منشغل بكثير من الأمور عنه ، الدراسة و الفسح والرحلات والمعسكرات و كل مباهج الدنيا.....

نعم كنت أتذكر ربنا دائما وقت الشدة ، وقت الامتحانات ، وقت النتيجة ، وقت الأزمات والكوارث ، مثل الموقف الذي أنا فيه الآن .....

( يا عدرا ، يا أم النور ، يا مارمينا ، يا مارجرجس ، يا مارمرقس ، يا أبو سيفين ، يا أبانوب ، يا بابا كيرلس ، يا ست دميانة ، يا.... ) كان هذا صوت مايكل ، فقد كان يذكر قديسي المجمع المقدس حتى ننجو من هذه الورطة ، أما أنا ، فشعرت أن الموقف شديد الخطورة فعلا ، فقررت أن أصلي لله مباشرة.

( يارب ، كم وكم تمهلت علي ، كم من مرة أخطأت وأنت تغفر لي ، كم من مرة أغضبتك وأنت تسامحني ، لقد استهنت كثيرا برحمتك ، تماديت كثيرا يا إلهي ، أغلقت أذني لكي لا أسمع صوتك ، انشغلت كثيرا بالعالم وأموره الفانية ، و تناسيت أن العالم يمضي وشهواته معه ، أما الآن وأنا معلق في السماء وأنا أكثر قربا منك ، أجد أن كل ما في العالم هو سراب ، اقبل صلاتي يا إلهي وأعطيني فرصة أخيرة ، اشملني برحمتك هذه المرة أيضا ، اغفر لي يا إلهي وأعطني فرصة أخيرة لكي أحيا لك حياة جديدة )

و عادت اللعبة المميتة تعمل بعد 30 دقيقة ،أخطر 30 دقيقة في حياتي ، لقد كانت من الدقائق القليلة التي شعرت أنها غيرت حياتي تماما. *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: لانه قال اذكر الرب ايام شبابك*

*
*

*

*



* 

*

* اليوم الموافق 30 سيبتمبر 2009*


*  ايه اليوم*

*العالم يمضي وشهوته، وأما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت إلى الأبد. *


*(1يو 2 : 17)*

*



*


*   اقوال الاباء*


*الذى يسقط ثم يقوم افضل من الذى يقوم ثم يسقط *

*وايضا :::*

* الذين يتراءون امام الرب في الصلاة ولا يتقدمون بكل قلوبهم، بل يكونون ذوي رأيين، وجميع ما يصنعونه انما يصنعونه حتى ينالوا المجد من الناس، فهؤلاء لا يستمع اللـه لهم في شيء ما من طلباتهم، بل بالأكثر يغضب عليهم *

*((((الانبا انطونيوس))))) *




*



*



*   الوعد اليومى*


* افرحوا فى كل حين  (( ربنا موجود))*


* 



*

*   حكمه اليوم*
​* اكلة من البقول حيث تكون المحبة خير من ثور معلوف ومعه بغضة*

* 



*

*   قراءه الانجيل*

*  افتحوا الانجيل على رساله بولس الرسول التانيه الى اهل كورنثوس  الاصحاح الرابع من الايه 1 الى الايه 18*

* 



*

*   قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*  كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*  السنكسار اليومى30  سيبتمبر 2009 من  شهر توت المبارك *

* 



*

*   التدريب اليومى*

* نزرع جوانا روح التسامح والمحبه *
*ننسى الا فات ونبتدى فى النهرضه زى ما الانجيل علمنا *
*انسى كل ما هو وراء وامتد الى كل ما هو قدام*

*



*

* قصه اليوم*​* 
 *
*يخترق نهر كبيير بلدة ما وفوق النهر كوبرى يظل مفتوحا معظم الوقت ليمكن السفن من العبور ولكنه يغلق فى اوقاات اخرى لتمر عليه القطارات فى اوقاتها المحددة*
* كان العامل المسئول عن مواعيد فتح وغلق الكوبرى معتادا ان يصطحب ابنه فى بعض الاحيان ليلعب وسط الطبيعه بينما يجلس هو فى كشك مرتفع ليغلق الكوبرى فى المواعيد المحددة لتتمكن القطارات من المرور وذات يوم وهو جالس جائته الاشارة باقتراب القطار فقام بالضغط على المفتاح الذى يحرك الرافعة التى تعمل بالكهرباء ولكن الصدمة كادت ان تصيبه بالشلل عندما اكتشف انه معطل....*
* لم يكن امامه حل اخر سوى ان ينزل بسرعة ويحرك الرافعة بكل قوته ليتمكن القطار من العبور بسلام كانت سلامة لركاب بين يديه وتعتمد على قوته فى ابقاء الذراع منخفضا طوال وقت عبور القطار....راى القطار قادمااا نحوه مسرعا ولكنه سمع فى تلك اللحظة نداء جمد الدماء فى عروقه*
* اذ راى ابنه ذو الاربعة اعوام قادما نحوه فوق قضبان القطار يصييح"ابى...ابى..... اين انت؟"*
* كان امام الرجل احدى الخيارات....اما ان يضحى بالقطار كله زينتشل ابنه من على شريط القطاار.او.......*
* واختااااار الحل الثانى ومر القطار بسلام دون ان يشعر احد من ركابه ان هناك جسد ممزق لطفل مطروح فى النهر*
* ولم يدرى احد بالاب الذى كاد ان يصاب بصدمة وهو يبكى ابنه باسى وقلبه يكاد ينفجر من المرارة وهو مازال ممسكا بالرافعة...*​* 
 *
*احبائى ......*
* هل شعرتم بالاسى تجاه هذا الرجل المسكين؟ هل تقدرون مشااعرة؟*
* هل حاولتم التفكير فى مشاعر الله الاب وهو يبذل ابنه الوحيد فديه عن العالم ليصالحنا معه؟*
* هل فهمتم لماذا اظلمت الشمس وتشققت الصخور وقت صلب المسيح؟*
*ومن ناحيه اخرى هل انتم مثل الناس ركاب هذا القطار الذين لا يعرفون ثمن فدائهم؟*​

* "هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابديه" *


​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لانه قال اذكر الرب ايام شبابك*

*







اليوم الموافق1 اكتوبر  2009


عايزين نشكر ربنا بانه فات شهر وهيجى شهر واحنا لسه عايشين
ومعانا فرلص للتوبه كتير وكفايه انه معانا 



 ايه اليوم




((يجعل الرب اعدائك القائمين عليك منهزمين امامك ))
**






**  اقوال الاباء
**  اجعل اليوم يوم توبتك لئلا يأتيك الموت في هذه الليلة *​ *(مار افرام السريانى)*​​* 






  الوعد اليومى


هتفرح كتير 








  حكمه اليوم


  تذكر وانت تضيق بقلة انواع الغذاء او سوء طعمها _ ان هناك جائعا يسعد بالفتات**







  قراءه الانجيل


افتحوا الانجيل واقرأوا سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح التانى من ايه 17 الى ايه 27 









  قراءه السنكسار اليومى 

 كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا

 السنكسار اليومى1 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر بابه المبارك









  التدريب اليومى


*
*نحاول نمسك نفسنا شويه فى لساننا الصمت بيقولوا عنه فضيله مش اى حاجه نقوم نندب احنا بالكلام *

*



*​*
*

*قصة اليوم

جزيرة الاغنياء 

**انطلقت السفينة عبر احد المحيطات تحمل المئات من البشر يبحثون عن فرص للعمل و التجارة*
​

*فجأة ضرب ناقوس الخطر وادرك الكل أن المياة بدأت تتسرب الى السفينة , فأنزلوا قوارب النجاة , وحملوا ما استطاعو من الطعام , وانطلقوا الى جزيرة قريبة جدا منهم ......*

*اجتمع الكل فى الجزيرة التى لم يكن يسكنها احد , وعرفوا انهم صاروا فى عزلة عن العالم كله , فقد امتلأت السفينة بمياة المحيط وغطست فى الاعماق *

*قرروا أن يبدأوا بحرث الارض و زراعتها ببذر بعض الحبوب التى انقذوها  وبالفعل بدأوا بذلك *
*لم يمض يومان حتى جاء احدهم يصرخ متهللا :*
* لا تحزنوا *
* سأقدم لكم نبأ خطيرا *
* نحن فى جزيرة مملوءة بمناجم غنية بالذهب *
* سنصير أغنياء جدا ! *

*فرح الكل , وتركوا الزراعة , وانشغل الكل باستخراج الذهب   وصاروا يملكون الكثير *

*نفذ الطعام وحل فصل الشتاء ولم يجدوا طعاما  وهنا بدأوا يتفطنون ماذا يفعلون بكل هذا الذهب وهم لا يحدون طعاما ! *

*صاروا فى حيرة  لكن قد ضاع وقت البذر والحصاد *
*لقد بدأوا يخورون الواحد وراء الاخر , واخيرا ماتوا من الجوع , وانطرحت جثثهم وسط اكوام الذهب التى لم تقدر ان تخلصهم ! *

*هذة قصة الكثيرين منا , حيث يرفضون الالتقاء مع الله الذى يشبع النفس بطعام المعرفة الالهية , مقدمين اعذارا واهية انهم مشغولون بالامور الزمنية 000 لكن تأتى ساعة يكتشفون ان كل ما جمعوه لا يشبع نفوسهم , وأن الفرصة قد ضاعت , وفقدوا حياتهم الابدية ! * 

* انشغلت نفسى بأمور كثيرة , وانت طعامها السماوى *
* حكمتك تشبع نفسى , معرفتك تروى ظمأى*
* لأقتنيك فأحيا , و اشبع , ولا اموت*
* انت شبعى و فرحى و غناى *
* انت حياتى و مجدى*
* انت نصيبى يا شهوة قلبى * 
​
*
 *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*

*



 * 

*

 * اليوم الموافق3 اكتوبر  2009*


 *  ايه اليوم*


*هوذا عين الرب على خائفيه الراجيين رحمته لينجى من الموت انفسهم وليستحييهم فى الجوع (مز 18:33)*

 *



*

 *   اقوال الاباء*



*دبر سفينة حياتي بوصاياك واعطني فهماً لكي أتاجر بالوزنات مادام لي الوقت قبل أن يقال لي : هلم ارني تجارة زمانك ...*
*( مارإفرام السرياني)*



 *   الوعد اليومى*



*تمسك بالصلاة تضمن الخلاص. .*

*ولا تخف لانى معك فحيث اقودك تسير*




 *   حكمه اليوم*


*من يتكلم أولا --يفكر ثانيا --ويندم ثالثا.*



 *



*

 *   قراءه الانجيل*

*
بما ان النهارضه اول يوم فى الدراسه لكل الموظفين والكليات والصيادله والكل 
عشان كدة هنبتدى نقرا فى سفر اعمل الرسل بانتظام وهنبتدى النهارضه بالاصحاح الاول *


 *



*

 *   قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

 *  كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

 *  السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق3 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر بابه المبارك* 


*



*

 *   التدريب اليومى*


*استمتع بما لديك ولا تتمنى ما فى أيدى الناس.*
*دة الا عايزة نتدرب عليه انن نحاول بكل قدرتنا مش نبص لحد ونقعد نتحسر على نفسنا فليكن كل لاشئ*
*بشكر من قلوبنا والرضاء والاكتفاء بما لدينا ونطلب من الله هو قادر يعطينا من عنده*

 *



*

*قصه اليوم*
​
*هو سبب  انتصارك*

 يحكي لنا الكتاب في سفر القضاة  اصحاح3عن اختبار اكثر من رائع.
 فيقول ان شعب اسرائيل كانوا مستعبدين لملك موأب  واسم الملك عجلون وكان ثمين جدآ.
 وكانت اسباط "عشاثر"اسرائيل12سبط وكان سبط بنيامين اصغر اسباط اسرائيل لكنهم كانوا يتميزون بالقوة ومعني بنيامين هو ابن القوة"وكان يستخدمون يدهم اليمني لانها الاقوي.
 وكان داخل سبط بنيامين شخص اسمه اهود ابن جيرا ولكن هذا الشخص كان اعسر"اي اشول"يستخدم يده اليسري فكان معاق بالنسبة لشعبة واخواته بني بنيامين.
 ويقول الكتاب ان بني اسرائيل صرخوا الي الرب  من عبودية عجلون ملك موأب.
 ويقول ان الرب سمع صراخهم فتخيل من ارسل الرب ليخلص  شعبه؟؟
 فيقول الكتاب في قضاة 15:3"فصرخوا بني اسرائيل الي الرب فاقام لهم الرب  مخلصآ اهود بن جيرا البنياميني رجلآ اعسر"
 اتعجب من اختيار الرب عنما اراد ان يستخدم شخص ذهب الي اصغر سبط وهو بنيامين ولم يقف الامر الي ذلك الحد بل اختار ايهود الاعسر!!!!!
 ويقول الكتاب ان اهود هذا صنع سيفآ ذا حدين طوله ذراع اي  55سنتيمتر وتقلده تحت ثيابه علي فخذه اليمين.
 وداخل الي ملك عجلون ويقول الكتاب  في عدد 21"فمد ايهود يده اليسري واخذ السيف عن فخذه اليمين وضربه في بطنه"
 وهكذا  خلص الرب بني اسرائيل بهذا الرجل الاعسر!!!!!
 يقول الكتاب انه مد يده اليسري  وضرب ملك موأب اليسري اي مكان ضعفه!!!
 الضعف اصبح قوة في يد  الرب.
وانت ربما تنقص الكثير عن من حولك وتقول  كيف يكرمني الرب فانا غير مؤهل.
 ربما فاتك التعليم او الشغل او ربما لك شئ يكسر  نفسك ويحزنك.
 فكل هذا سمح بيه الرب لكي يتمجد من خلال ضعفك.
 واعلم ان ضعفك  الذي يكسرك هو سيكون سبب انتصار لك لانه في يد الرب.....امين​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*

*



 * 

*

 * اليوم الموافق4 اكتوبر  2009*


 *  ايه اليوم*


*البسوا سلاح الله الكامل لكى تقدروا ان تثبتوا ضد مكايد ابليس ( اف 11:6)*

 *



*

 *   اقوال الاباء*



* + اهتم ان تعمل الخير كقدر طاقتك من أجل الله حتى مع مبغضيك والمسيئين اليك لكي تغلب الشر الذي فيهم نحوك           (( القديس اثناسيوس الرسول ))*

​





 *   الوعد اليومى*



*متخافشى ربنا موجود*









 *   حكمه اليوم*

* *الانسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن تغلق الناس أذانها.*




 *



*

 *   قراءه الانجيل*


* يلا النهارضه هنكمل  قراءه  فى سفر اعمل الرسل بانتظام وهنبتدى النهارضه بالاصحاح التانى*


 *



*

 *   قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

 *  كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

  *  السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق4 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر بابه المبارك* 


*



*

 *   التدريب اليومى*

​
*لا تجعل مشاعرك ارضا يداس عليها بل اجعلها سماء يصعب الوصول اليها*​

*عشان كدة عاوزة اقول اننا غالين لاننا مفديين بدم ربنا يبقى منرخصش نفسنا مهما كان *

*تدربينا عن بما اننا بنحاول نحافظ على كرامتنا ومشاعرنا يبقى نعمل دة فى غيرنا زى الانجيل ما قال*

*(( كل ماتريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا انتم ايضا بهم )) *

*كدة فهمنا تدريبنا ان كل ما نرضاه لنفسنا نتعود بقى وزندرب روحنا على اننا نعمله لغيرنا *

 *



*

*قصه اليوم*


*اعتادت جاكلين أن تزور جدتها لوسي كل يوم بعد الخروج من المدرسة في طريقها إلى منزلها. وكانت الجدة التي تعيش بمفردها تتهلل بهذه الزيارة المفرحة وعند انصراف جاكلين، تفتح لوسى النافذة وتدعو لجاكلين بالبركة.*​ 
*إذ مرضت لوسى لازمت فراشها، فذهبت إليها جاكلين وصارت تخدمها. وأخيراً قبلت جاكلين جدتها وانصرفت. *

*أغلقت جاكلين الباب وإذ انطلقت نحو منزلها سمعت صوتاً يدعو لها:*
*"الرب معك يا جاكلين! الرب يباركك ويحفظ طريقك! *
 *تطلعت خلفها فلم تجد جدتها علي النافذة كالعادة تنطق بهذه الكلمات.*

 *قالت في نفسها :" جدتى مريضة وملازمة الفراش، لست أظن أنها قامت لتتطلع إلى وتدعو لى بالبركة. ربما هذا الصوت فى داخلى، صوت جدتى الذي تعودت أن تباركنى وتدعو لى". *

 *لكن إذ أعطت ظهرها لمنزل جدتها سمعت الصوت يتكرر. فعادت تفتح الباب ورجعت إلى جدتها تروى لها ما سمعته. *

 *قالت لها جدتها انه صوت الببغاء Parrot الذي بجوار النافذة، فأنه يكرر ما كنت أقوله لك كل يوم! فرحت جاكلين جداً من الببغاء وانطلقت نحوه تقبله وصارت تهتم بأكله وشربه، وتكونت بينهما صداقة قوية.*

 *تعلمت جاكين من الببغاء أنه بكلمات الحب والبركة تتكون الصداقات!*
 + *لنقدس يارب فمي، فينطق بكلمات البركة.*
 *+ هبه أن يكون ينبوعاً يبارك ولا يلعن.*
 *+ يكشف عن قلب تسكنه أنت أيها القدوس وحدك!









**برجك مع الرب يســـــوع*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
*صيانة الانسان ان يقر بافكاره و من يكتمها يثيرها عليه + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
*ملازمة خوف الله تحفظ النفس من المحاربات + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
*اعد نفسك للقاء الرب فتعمل حسب مشيئته + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


*برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
*
من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
*اطلب التوبة فى كل لحظة ولا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة واحدة + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



*21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
*داوم الصلاة كل حين يستنير قلبك بالرب + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
*كما يفعل السوس فى الخشب كذلك تفعل الرزيلة فى النفس + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
*ايها الحبيب مادامت لك فرصة فارجع و تقدم الى المسيح بتوبة خالصة + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



*برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
*أمور تحفظ الشباب من الفكر الردئ : القراءة في الكتب المقدسة – طرح الكسل – القيام في الليل للصلاة – التحلي بالتواضع دائماً + + + الأنبا موسي الأسود


*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
*كمثل بيت لا باب له الإنسان الذي لا يحفظ لسانه + + + الأنبا موسى الأسود



*برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
*احبب المساكين لتخلص بسببهم في اوان الشده + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
*اربعة تحفظ النفس :- الرحمة لجميع الناس – ترك الغضب –الاحتمال -اخراج الذنب من القلب بالتسبيح + + + الانبا موسى الاسود​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق5 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


((( ليستجيب لك الرب فى يوم الضيق ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب ويرسل لك عونا من قدسه ومن صهيون ليعضدك))) (( مز1:20))









    اقوال الاباء


* *  اجعل اليوم يوم توبتك لئلا يأتيك الموت في هذه الليلة *​ *(مار افرام السريانى)*​ *
*​ *
* *
*​ *





    الوعد اليومى


 + اما طالبوا الرب فلا يعوزهم شئ من الخير (مز 1:34)









    حكمه اليوم



 + لا تركل كل ما تراه ولا تسمع كل ما تسمعه اذناك







    قراءه الانجيل


هنكمل الاصحاح التالت من اعمال الرسل 








    قراءه السنكسار اليومى 

   كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا

    السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق5 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر بابه المبارك









* *    التدريب اليومى


+ على قدر ما نكون فى صمت مقدس بذات القدر نتدرب على سماع الصوت الالهى بصورة مباشره من خلال الحس الروحى الباطنى


*​
 *



*



*قصه اليوم*



*بدأت الزيارة حوالي الساعة الثانية بعد منتصف الليل حيث انطلقت مع بعض الأساقفة والكهنة إلى منزل أحد العاملين في بلدٍ أوربي، وكان معنا شاب أعزب يتسم بالبساطة؟*​ 
*روى لنا الشاب قصة عاشها بنفسه، فقال *
*كان لديّ سيارة جديدة، تحطَّمت تمامًا في حادثة، واشتريت السيارة التي استخدمها الآن *
*كنت سعيدًا جدًا حينما شاهدتها قد تحطَّمت، لأنني أشعر أني استحق هذا *
*استطرد الشاب البسيط حديثه، قائلاً *
*جئت إلى هذه المدينة، وقد وضعت في قلبي ألاّ أتدنس *
*بدأت مثل كثير من الشباب القادمين من مصر أعمل في مطعمٍ، لكي أشق طريق حياتي في بلدٍ غريبٍ *
*فوجئت برئيستي في العمل تحبني جدًا. حاوَلَت الالتصاق بي بكل وسيلة. صارحتني أنها تفكر في الطلاق من زوجها، وطلبت مني أن أتزوجها، فرفضت تمامًا، وأوضحْت لها أنني لا أقبل هذه العلاقة مطلقًا *
*استغلت ظروف غربتي، فكانت تطلب من مدير المطعم أن تأخذني معها لإتمام بعض التزامات خاصة بالمطعم، ظنًا منها أن لقاءنا معًا بمفردنا في السيارة قد يؤثر عليّ *
*حاولت بكل الطرق أن تنفرد بي، لكنني كنت جادًا معها في أعماقي الخفية كما في سلوكي *
*حاولت أن تقّبلني فكنت أرفض *
*وضعت في قلبي ألاّ أخطئ مهما كلفني الأمر. لكن تحت الضغط الشديد وفي ظرف معين استسلمت مرة واحدة إلى لحظات، غير أنني سرعان ما تداركت الأمر، وظهر الحزن عليّ دون أن أمارس الشر بصورته الكاملة. لم احتمل التهاون من جانبي، وشعرت أنني فقدت الكثير... ووقَفَت هي أمامي تتعجّب لما يحدث، كأني إنسان شاذ لا مشاعر له *
*صارت خطيتي أمامي، وأدركت أنني استحق تأديبًا إلهيًا حتى تتمرّر الخطية في حياتي، هذه التي استسلمت لها إلى لحظات. قدَّمتُ توبة أمام اللَّه، وأحسست بالندم لا يفارقني *
*اعترفت بخطيتي أمام أب اعترافي، ووعدت اللَّه في حضرته ألاّ أبقى في هذا العمل مهما كانت الظروف *
*لم تمض أيام كثيرة حتى كنت مع صديق لي نتجه بسيارتي إلى مكان معيّن، وكنّا نستمع إلى بعض أغاني مثيرة عِوض الاستفادة بوقتنا *
*في الحال مددت يدي وأخرجت "الكاسيت" ووضعت بدلاً منه "كاسيت" لقداسٍ إلهي *
*كنت أستمع إلى تسجيل القداس الإلهي وأنا متهلل جدًا باللَّه، حتى جاء القول: "مستحق وعادل؛ مستحق وعادل..." وإذا برجلٍ مخمورٍ يقفز فجأة نحو العربة، وكان الوقت ليلاً، ونحن في طريق زراعي. حاولت تفاديه ففقدت سيطرتي على عجلة القيادة، وانحرفت السيارة عن الطريق، وسقطت، وانقلبت بنا خمس مرات *
*وجدت نفسي مع صديقي خارج السيارة؛ كيف؟ لا أعلم، خاصة وأنني كنت أستخدم حزام السيارة. تطلَّعت إلى صديقي وقلت له وأنا أتأمل السيارة: "أني مسرور للغاية *
*تطلًّع إلىّ صديقي إذ حسبني أتحدث في غير وعي نتيجة الصدمة *
*أكملت حديثي: "أنا أعلم لماذا سمح اللَّه لي بتحطيم السيارة. أشكره لأجل محبته لي واهتمامه بي". كانت علامات الفرح واضحة عليّ *
*جاء رجل الشرطة لمعاينة الحادث، فسألني: "من بداخل السيارة؟" فقد توقّع أن من بداخلها حتمًا قد مات. قلت له: "لا أحد؛ فقد خرجت أنا وصديقي كما ترانا، ليس بنا (خدش) واحد *
*قال رجل الشرطة في دهشةٍ: "مستحيل! كيف خرجتما من السيارة وقد تحطمت تماماً؟!" ثم استطرد حديثه قائلاً: "في الأسبوع الماضي، وفي نفس الموقع انحرفت سيارة، وانقلبت بنفس الكيفية، ومات من كان يقودها!؟" *
*عُدت إلى منزلي وحسبت نفسي قد ربحت الكثير... لا أدري ما هو هذا الربح، إنما كان قلبي متهللاً، وأعماقي مملوءة فرحًا، مع أنه لم يكن لديّ المبلغ الكافي لشراء سيارة أخرى، ولم يكن التأمين يغطيني *
*أكمل الشاب قصته فروى لنا أنه عاد إلى عمله بعد أن قرر أن يُسرع في تركه، ليس خوفًا من أن تحلّ به عقوبة ما - أي تأديب إلهي، أو خسارة مادية تلحق به وإنما شوقًا نحو خلاص نفسه *
*روى لنا كيف لمس يدّ اللَّه تدفعه للترك. فقد جاءته رئيسته التي شعرت بأن كل وسائل اللطف قد فشلت في جذبه إليها، فأرادت أن تستخدم وسائل الضغط والعنف. صارت توبخه وتتهمه علانية أمام زملائه أنه بطيء في عمله. وكان الكل يعلم أن ما تقوله كذب، إذ يشهدون له بنشاطه في العمل، وأنه يمارس عملاً يحتاج للقيام به ثلاثة أشخاص *
*لم يعرف زملاؤه سرّ تحوّلها ضدّه، إذ كانوا يعتقدون أنها كانت تلتصق به لأجل اهتمامه بعمله ونشاطه وقدرته *
*قال لها: "إن كنتُ بطيئًا في عملي، فأنا أقوم بدور ثلاثة أشخاص، ومحتاج إلى شخصٍ يعمل معي *
*أجابت في غضب شديد وبلهجة عنيفة: "إمّا أن تُسرع في عملك أو تستقيل *
*هنا شعر كأن صوت اللَّه يحدّثه خلالها. في الحال وبغير تردد قال لها أمام الحاضرين: "الآن أنا مستقيل *
*ألقى بما في يده وانطلق ليخرج، فأدركت أنه جادٌ في قراره. حاولت أن تثنيه عن عزمه هي ومن معها. صارت تلاطفه لعلّه يعدل عن قراره، لكنه أصرَّ وخرج، ليس من أجل كرامته، وإنما لأجل أبديته *
 *لم يمض أسبوع حتى وجد عملاً لم يكن يظن أن يحصل عليه، ولا وجه للمقارنة بينه وبين عمله الأول، من جهة نوع العمل والدخل. لقد شعر أن يدّ اللَّه قد كافأته لأنه اهتم بخلاص نفسه وهو في بلدٍ غريبٍ وتحت ظروفٍ قاسيةٍ، وعلى حساب احتياجاته الضرورية*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*

*



* 

*

*  اليوم الموافق6 اكتوبر  2009*


*   ايه اليوم*


*تحفظه سالما سالما لانه عليك توكل ( اش 3:26)*



*



*

*    اقوال الاباء*


*دبر سفينة حياتي بوصاياك واعطني فهماً لكي أتاجر بالوزنات مادام لي الوقت قبل أن يقال لي : هلم ارني تجارة زمانك ...**( مارإفرام السرياني)* *

*​ *



*

*     الوعد اليومى*

*يد المجتهدين تغنى اما يد الرخوه فهى تفقر*
*فوعده انك لو اجتهدت ربنا هيغنيك بتعبك اضعاف*



*



*



*     حكمه اليوم*


*  *يمكنك الانتقام من عدوك باصلاح نفسك.*


* 



*

*     قراءه الانجيل*


* هنكمل الاصحاح الرابع  من اعمال الرسل *


* 



*

*     قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*    كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق6 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر بابه المبارك*



* 



*

*    التدريب اليومى


 *​*في هذة الحياة ,*
*قد لا يمكننا أن نعمل*
*أشياءا عظيمة*
*لكن يمكننا أن نعمل*
*أشياءا صغيرة بحب عظيم*
*فالنتدرب على ذلك *
 
*



*



*قصه اليوم*


*قصه تحدث كل يوم*
*قصه تحدث....كل يوم.... كل ساعه... كل دقيقه.... كل ثانيه*
*لا اعلم اذا ابدأ القصه من بدايتها.....*
*ولكن البدايه تعود الى زمن طويل...تعود الى الماضى ظنت (وفاء) انه سيكون الحاضر والمستقبل*
*البدايه تعود الى دهر مضى....*
*لذلك سأبدأ من النهايه.....نهايه الالام...*
*فى حفله عيد ميلاد وفاء...سعيده...فرحه...حتى ان الفرحه تفيض من عينيها الى قلوب كل من حولها.....كل من حولها ما عدى (غدر)...وهذا هو اسم عشيقها...*
*لم تفكر يوما هى فى معنى حبها او معنى اسمه.....؟!!*
*كان كل ما يشغل تفكيرها فقط......كيف تسعده...كيف تكون مخلصه له...ووفيه معه...الى اقصى الحدود......لذلك لم تشغل بالها ابدا.....ولم تحاول حتى التفكير لمجرد التفكير....ماذا يحمل لها الغد....وماذا يحمل لها (غدر) فى هديه عيد ميلادها.....عمرها 10 سنتان...هذا هو عمر (وفاء)*
*فهى ترى ان عمرها بدأ حين بدأ الحب فى قلبها......*
*قصه حب بدأت من 10 سنوات...منذ الطفوله*
*كم وقفت معه وكم ساندته....وكم ساعدته.....ليكون كما هو عليه الان*
*وكم كان هو بحاجه الى مساعدتها تلك......*
*الجميع يقدم الهدايا الان........*
*الا (غدر) و(وفاء)تنتظر....*
*الا ان من عادتها دائما ان تقدم هى ان تبدأ هى....*
*لذلك ابتسمت له وقالت:فى عيد ميلادى اريد ان اقدم اليك هديه جميله......*
*تقدم بحزر اليها واعطته اياها.....*
*كانت هديه جميله بحق.........كان بداخل صندوق الهدايا هذا ..........قلبها*
*لقد اعتطه اليه.....كدليل لوفائها اليه طوال العمر........*
*صفق الجميع من جمال ذلك المنظر............*
*الا (غدر).....قال لها......سأقدم هديتى لك بعد ذهاب الجميع.....*
*لم تفارق الابتسامه شفتيها وقالت له فى مرح..... حسنا....حسنا لا مشكله*
*ورحل الجميع...*

*وتقدم (غدر) ...*

*وقال لها:لم أأتى بهديه لكى.......*
*قالت :لماذا؟.......حسنا حسنا........ لا مشكله....*
*قال لها:بل هناك مشكله...*
*قالت له :ما هى؟؟*
*قال لها:انا مريض......وسأموت...هكذا قال لى الاطباء...*
*قالت له منهاره:كيف هذا لماذا؟؟*
*قال لها:لقد توقف قلبى منذ زمن.....لقد مات قلبى....ولكى استطيع العيش لابد لى من قلب..*
*قالت له:وكيف انت عايش الان...؟*
*قال لها:الاطباء ...اعطونى ادويه...ولكنها لن تستمر...سأموت غدا..هم قد قالو ذلك*
*قالت له:لقد اعطيتك قلبى افعل به ما شئت....سأفديك بعمرى....*
*قال لها:هذا هو ما توقعته منك..سأذهب الان لاجراء العمليه...*
*قالت له:حسن هل يمكنك ان تأخدنى معك فى طريقك لكى اذهب الى الاطباء..لكى يعطونى ادويه حتى غد فقط لاطمأن انك بخير....*
*قال لها:الان ...ولكنى مشغول؟؟*
*قالت له:ارجوك..اريد ان اطمأن انك بخير*
*قال له:حسنا هيا.......*
*ذهبوا الى المستشفى......واوصلها ع الباب فقط.....*
*وقال لها:سأذهب مشوار ثم أأتى لاطمأن عليك.....*
*قالت له:حسنا لا مشكله...سأنتظرك*
*انطلق هو بالسياره......وصعدت هى الى الاعلى.....*
*وأنتظرت يوم تلو الاخر....ولم يأتى*
*ثم بدأت صحتها تتدهر ...وهى لم تفكر ابدا فى صحتها...كل ما يهمها ان تتطمأن عليه*
*فخرجت من المستشفى وهى تمشى بصعوبه شديده.........*
*ثم رأت اعلان معلق على مبنى عن مزاد لبيع قلب مواصفات ممتازه...وفى حاله جيده*
*تعرفت على ذلك القلب على الفور انه قلبها...........*
*لم تقول شىء لم تتكلم......قررت الانطلاق نحو البحر*
*قررت الالقاء بنفسها فى البحر...لم تستطع الانتظار موتها...ولو كان سيأتى غدا*
*وهنا صعدت على سور ذلك الكورنيش.1..و..2..و..3.وقفزت فى المياه*
*وقفز وراها اشخاص عديده لمحاوله انقاذها...*
*وقد استطاعوا ذلك...*
*وبعد تحسن حالتها تعرفت عليهم...*
*وكان اسمائهم كالاتى*
*الشخص الاول..........طيبه*
*الشخص الثانى.......امل*
*الشخص الثالث.......الحب*
*الشخص الرابع......جمال*
*الشخص الخامس...صلاح*
*وقد قاموا جميعا بالتبرعات...لجمع قلب جديد...واخرج كل منهم من قلبوا جزء واستطاعوا...فى غرفه العمليات تحت اشراف الطبيب الى انقاذ حياتها...واعاده الامل مره اخرى ..الى (وفاء)*
*وهنا النهايه........ولكنها بالنسبه (لوفاء)*
*البدايه....البدايه فقط*
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*

*



* 

*

*  اليوم الموافق7 اكتوبر  2009*


*   ايه اليوم*



*ساراكم ايضا فتفرح قلوبكم ولا ينزع احد فرحكم منكم (يو 22:16)*


*



*

*    اقوال الاباء*
​ 
*"اذا أدنت الناس فلا وقت لديك كي تحبهم"*
 *الأم تيريزا* 

*

*​ *



*

*     الوعد اليومى*


*ياابنى اطمن اوعى تخاف انا يسوع راعى الخراف*
*دى كلمات ترنيمه عجبتنى وحسيتها صوت ربنا النهارضه*



*



*



*     حكمه اليوم*


*كن منطقياً حتى في وقت المزاح.*
* (مثل من التبت)*



*     قراءه الانجيل*


* هنكمل الاصحاح الخامس   من اعمال الرسل *


* 



*

*     قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*    كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق7 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر بابه المبارك*



* 



*

*    التدريب اليومى*​* 
*

*نحاول نبعد عنكل مصدر للنميمه لانه لا نميمه ان لم نعطى اذاننا للسمع*​ 
​ 
*



*



*قصه اليوم*

*قصه الحمارين *



*تشاور الاريوسيين ماذا يفعلون باسقف شيخ عرف مع قداسه حياته وبساطته  بقوة الحجه فقد خشوا من ذهابه الى مجمع  نيقيه ليفحم اريوس *
*ترقبوا حتى ركب هو وتلميذه حمارين وانطلقوا ورائهم  واذ غابت الشمس انحدر الاسقف وتلميذه الى فندق فى الطريق واستاجروا مكانا للمبيت وتركا الحمارين فى مذود الفندق ومع منتصف الليل تسلل الرجال الى  المذود وذبحوا الحمارين حتى يتاكدوا توقف الاسقف وتلميذه عن السفر الى نيقيه*
*وفى الفجر ذهب التلميذ الى المذود  فوجد الحمارين وقد قد قطعت رؤسهم  تماما فعاد الى الاسقف مرتبكا*
*_ لماذا انت مرتبك يا ابنى *
*_  ذبح الحماران يا ابتى *
*وليس لدينا مالا لنشترى حمارين عوضا عنهم *
*_ لا تخف يا ولدى لدى الله حلول كثيرة *
*_ ماذا تعنى يا  ابى ؟*
*_ الله الذى دعانا للاشتراك فى المجمع هو يدبر امر سفرنا يا ابنى *
*سار الاسقف وعه تلميذه الى المذود على ضوء سراج اذ كان لا يزال الظلام باقيا وهناك طلب الاسقف من تلميذه ان يقرب احد الراسين الى بقيه الجسم *
*صلى الاب  الاسقف قائلا : انت تعلم يارب اننا لا نملك مالا لشراء حمارين ان اردت لنا ان نشترك فى هذا المجمع اسمح الان ان تعود نسمه الحياه الى الحمارين " ...... فتحرك الحمار الاول ثم كرر الامر مع الحمار التانى *
*سار الاسقف وتلميذه الى نيقيه بينما كان اتباع اريوس قد سبقوهما الى المجمع ظنا انهما ل يقدرا ان يكولا مسيرتهما واذ دخلا الاثنان مدينه نيقيه كان الكل يستقبلونهما بدهشه بالغه وكانوا يتفرسون نحوهما راكبين الحماريين *
*تساءل الاب الاسقف : لماذا تنظرون الينا هكذا فى دهشه؟*
*اجاب احد الحاضرين بسؤال: ما الذى حدث يا ابانا *
*رد الاب الاسقف: لا شئ*
*رد الحاضر: ما هذا؟*
*الاب الاسقف قال: لست اعرف ماذا تقصد؟*
*قال الحاضر: الا ترى الحمار الاسود راسه بيضاء والحمار الابيض راسه سوداء*
*ادرك الاب الاسقف ان تلميذه اخطا حين قدم له راس كل من الحمارين مع جسم الحمار الاخر واضطر ان يروى للحاضرين ما حدث*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*

*



* 

*

*  اليوم الموافق7 اكتوبر  2009*


*   ايه اليوم*



*ساراكم ايضا فتفرح قلوبكم ولا ينزع احد فرحكم منكم (يو 22:16)*


*



*

*    اقوال الاباء*
​ 
*"اذا أدنت الناس فلا وقت لديك كي تحبهم"*
 *الأم تيريزا* 

*

*​ *



*

*     الوعد اليومى*


*ياابنى اطمن اوعى تخاف انا يسوع راعى الخراف*
*دى كلمات ترنيمه عجبتنى وحسيتها صوت ربنا النهارضه*



*



*



*     حكمه اليوم*


*كن منطقياً حتى في وقت المزاح.*
* (مثل من التبت)*



*     قراءه الانجيل*


* هنكمل الاصحاح الخامس   من اعمال الرسل *


* 



*

*     قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*    كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق7 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر بابه المبارك*



* 



*

*    التدريب اليومى*​* 
*

*نحاول نبعد عنكل مصدر للنميمه لانه لا نميمه ان لم نعطى اذاننا للسمع*​ 
​ 
*



*



*قصه اليوم*

*قصه الحمارين *



*تشاور الاريوسيين ماذا يفعلون باسقف شيخ عرف مع قداسه حياته وبساطته  بقوة الحجه فقد خشوا من ذهابه الى مجمع  نيقيه ليفحم اريوس *
*ترقبوا حتى ركب هو وتلميذه حمارين وانطلقوا ورائهم واذ غابت الشمس انحدر الاسقف وتلميذه الى فندق فى الطريق واستاجروا مكانا للمبيت وتركا الحمارين فى مذود الفندق ومع منتصف الليل تسلل الرجال الى المذود وذبحوا الحمارين حتى يتاكدوا توقف الاسقف وتلميذه عن السفر الى نيقيه*
*وفى الفجر ذهب التلميذ الى المذود  فوجد الحمارين وقد قد قطعت رؤسهم  تماما فعاد الى الاسقف مرتبكا*
*_ لماذا انت مرتبك يا ابنى *
*_  ذبح الحماران يا ابتى *
*وليس لدينا مالا لنشترى حمارين عوضا عنهم *
*_ لا تخف يا ولدى لدى الله حلول كثيرة *
*_ ماذا تعنى يا  ابى ؟*
*_ الله الذى دعانا للاشتراك فى المجمع هو يدبر امر سفرنا يا ابنى *
*سار الاسقف وعه تلميذه الى المذود على ضوء سراج اذ كان لا يزال الظلام باقيا وهناك طلب الاسقف من تلميذه ان يقرب احد الراسين الى بقيه الجسم *
*صلى الاب الاسقف قائلا : انت تعلم يارب اننا لا نملك مالا لشراء حمارين ان اردت لنا ان نشترك فى هذا المجمع اسمح الان ان تعود نسمه الحياه الى الحمارين " ...... فتحرك الحمار الاول ثم كرر الامر مع الحمار التانى *
*سار الاسقف وتلميذه الى نيقيه بينما كان اتباع اريوس قد سبقوهما الى المجمع ظنا انهما ل يقدرا ان يكولا مسيرتهما واذ دخلا الاثنان مدينه نيقيه كان الكل يستقبلونهما بدهشه بالغه وكانوا يتفرسون نحوهما راكبين الحماريين *
*تساءل الاب الاسقف : لماذا تنظرون الينا هكذا فى دهشه؟*
*اجاب احد الحاضرين بسؤال: ما الذى حدث يا ابانا *
*رد الاب الاسقف: لا شئ*
*رد الحاضر: ما هذا؟*
*الاب الاسقف قال: لست اعرف ماذا تقصد؟*
*قال الحاضر: الا ترى الحمار الاسود راسه بيضاء والحمار الابيض راسه سوداء*
*ادرك الاب الاسقف ان تلميذه اخطا حين قدم له راس كل من الحمارين مع جسم الحمار الاخر واضطر ان يروى للحاضرين ما حدث*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق8 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


انسى كل ما هو وراء وامتد الى كل ما هو قدام (فلب 13:3)









    اقوال الاباء



 
اللي بيصلي كويس يبقي فرحان علي طول ويبقي عايش في الفردوس.....

(تماف ايرينى )​​ 



​ 
     الوعد اليومى



معاك فى لحظه 












     حكمه اليوم
ليس العبرة في الكبر في السن وإنما في الرجل بمشاعره
وفي المرأة بمظهرها.
(مثل إيطالي)
 


     قراءه الانجيل


 هنكمل الاصحاح السادس من اعمال الرسل 


 





     قراءه السنكسار اليومى 

    كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا

    السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق8 اكتوبر  2009 من شهرهاتور المبارك
 


 





    التدريب اليومى​ 

مدام يا شتار داخلين على دراسه وكليات والاى بيشتغل 
يبقى كل صبح نتدرب نفتح انجلينا ونقرا وعشر دقايق ابانا الذى ومزمور الخمسين 
وصلاه الشكر ومعاهم مزمورين وصلاه ارتجاليه وهوب على شغلنا
عشان ربنا يباركنا

​ 








قصه اليوم


إنك تعانين من هبوط حاد في القلب ، الحل الوحيد هو إجراء عملية زرع قلب جديد ) قالها الطبيب صراحة للسيدة جوليا التي لم تستطع تقبل الأمر في البداية ، كيف يتم زرع قلب إنسان آخر لي ، كيف يموت إنسان لكي أحيا أنا ؟ ولكن لم يكن أمامها سوى ذلك الحل ، فاستسلمت للأمر الواقع و وضعت في قائمة انتظار المرضى الذين يحتاجون لهذه العملية. 

و مر أسبوعان و إذ بطبيبها يكلمها ويبشرها أن شابا يدعى توم قد صدمه سائق طائش و لقى مصرعه ولقد كان قد أوصى بالتبرع بقلبه بعد وفاته ولحسن الحظ إنه من نفس فصيلة دمها  ويجب عليها الاستعداد الآن للعملية التي ستتم غدا وبأقصى سرعة. 

طارت جوليا من الفرح وبالفعل تمت العملية في اليوم التالي ونجحت وبعد شهر أصبحت جوليا تستطيع أن تمارس حياتها بشكل طبيعي ولكن حدث تغير مفاجئ في حياتها ، فبعد أن كانت دائما عصبية ولا تتقبل الآخرين الذين كانوا ينفرون منها ، تغيرت تماما  وأحبها الجميع لوداعتها ومحبتها التي تفيض عليهم وابتدأت جوليا تخدم الآخرين تعبيرا عن حبها للمسيح الذي أنقذها.

خدمت في للمرضي النفسيين وأخذت تمر على جميع المرضى في غرفهم و تسمع مشاكلهم و تحاول التخفيف عنهم.


و في غرفة من الغرف وجدت شابا مكتئبا جدا وحالته النفسية متدهورة بشدة ، فتحدثت معه لتعرف مشكلته فأخبرها أن ضميره معذب جدا منذ سنة تقريبا لأنه تسبب في مقتل إنسان برئ بسبب قيادته الطائشة للسيارة و سرعته الجنونية ، و هرب خوفا من العقاب و تركه جريحا على قارعة الطريق حتى مات من شدة النزيف.


و في أثناء حديثه إذ بالسيدة جوليا تكتشف أن الشاب الذي صدمه الفتى الطائش هو نفسه توم الذي تبرع لها بقلبه.

فتأثرت جدا وأخبرت هذا الشاب الذي يعذبه ضميره بقصتها  وأنها تدين لتوم بالفضل ، ليس لأنه وهبها قلبه فقط ولكن لأنها تشعر أنها لا تسلك حسب صفاتها وطبعها القديم ولكنها تسلك بقلب توم الجديد الذي وهبها إياه و أخبرته إنها تشعر أن قلب توم الذي تحمله داخلها قد سامحه و أنه لا يحمل له إلا كل الحب.


صديقي هل تعلم إن هذه القصة لم تحدث مع جوليا فقط و لكنها حدثت مع كل شخص فينا ، لقد مات المسيح لأجلنا ليس لكي يهبنا الحياة فقط بل أيضا لكي نسلك بقلب المسيح في كل أمور حياتنا ، فالمسيح عندما قال لنا : أحبوا أعدائكم ، كان يعلم إنها وصية صعبة للشخص العادي ولكنه قد غفر لصالبيه أولا لكي يهبنا القلب الغافر الصافح عن الآخرين.

فهل في جميع مواقف حياتنا نفكر أولا هل هذا التصرف الذي نسلكه يتوافق مع قلب المسيح الذي نحمله داخلنا ؟

​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق9 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


تيقن ان ما وعد به هو قادر ان يفعله (رو 21 :4)









    اقوال الاباء




4-الحب هو قبل كل شئ دحض كل فكر عدواة
( الأب يوحنا السلمى ) .
​ 
​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


* لا يجوز لنا أن نيأس من خلاص الخطاة، لأن قديسين كثيرين 

يعملون لأجلكم ويذكرونكم أمام الله في السماء
*​* 
 


** 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


*ليس العبرة في الكبر في السن وإنما في الرجل بمشاعره
وفي المرأة بمظهرها.
(مثل إيطالي)
*
* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح التامن من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق9 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

 لا تجعل مشاعرك ارضا يداس عليها بل اجعلها سماء يصعب الوصول اليها​ 
​ 
**



*

* قصه اليوم*
*

ان الشاب رفيق فى طريقه الى الكنيسة لحضور أحد الاجتماعات وكان موضوع العظة التى القاها الكاهن هى "كيفية الاستماع الى صوت الله فى حياتنا بل الامتثال الى ما نحس أنه فعلا صوت الله " وأثناء ذلك تسائل رفيق بينه وبين نفسه :هل فعلا ما زال الله يتحدث إلى الناس؟ *

*بعد انتهاء الاجتماع خرج رفيق مع بعض أصدقاؤه وأمام الكنيسة وقفوا جميعا يتحدثون عن موضوع العظة وأخذ كل واحد منهم يحكى كيف سمع صوت الله يقوده فى كثير من المواقف وكيف ان الله ساعده فى الخروج من كثير من المشكلات ورفيق ينظر لهم وهو مستغرقا فى التفكير العميق فلأول مرة يتأثر بموضوع أحدى العظات كما تأثر اليوم . مر الوقت وتفرق الأصدقاء وركب رفيق سيارته متوجها الى منزله. *

*وأثناء قيادته للسيارة أخذ يتحدث الى الله : " ربى و الهى اذا كنت فعلا ما زلت تتحدث الى الناس ،تحدث الى وسوف أسمع صوتك، وأطيع ما تأمرنى به. أرجوك يا ربى أريدك فعلا أن تكلمنى فهل تستجيب وتسمعنى ؟ " *

*وفى طريقه الى منزله و أثناء مروره بأحد الأحياء التجارية أحس بخاطر غريب يقول له : اشترى علبة حليب حالا!!!!! *

*هز رفيق رأسه و صاح بصوت عال : " أهذا أنت يا ربى ؟ هل هذا صوتك ؟! " ولما لم يتلق إجابة استمر فى طريقه ولكن مرة أخرى أحس أنه يجب أن يتوقف لشراء علبة حليب فورا. *

*وعندها تذكر رفيق قصة صموئيل النبى و كيف أنه لم يدرك صوت الله و اسرع الى عالى الكاهن وقال رفيق لنفسه " حسنا يا ربى اذا كان هذا صوتك فسوف أطيع على الرغم من اننى لا أعرف ما فائدته وسوف أعتبر ذلك اختبار لطاعتى لصوتك ". *

*وفعلا اشترى رفيق الحليب و أستمر فى طريقه الى أن أحس أنه يجب أن يتجه يمينا مع أن طريقه الى الأمام !!!!! *

*"هذا جنون" قالها رفيق لنفسه وهو يتجه يمينا وأحس بمن يقوده فى عدة تقاطعات وعدد من الشوارع الى أن وصل الى أحد الأحياء الشعبية التى لم يسبق له دخولها قبل ذلك وهنا أدرك أنه يجب أن يتوقف. *

*كانت جميع المتاجر مغلقة فى هذه الساعة المتأخرة والصمت يلف المكان معلنا أن جميع السكان يغطون فى سبات عميق. *

*ومرة أخرى أحس بمن يقول له " أذهب وأعطى الحليب لساكنى المنزل الموجود على الناصية " . *

*مشى رفيق بضع خطوات ثم رجع مرة أخرى الى السيارة قائلا فى نفسه " يا الهى هذا غير معقول أن ساكنى المنزل لا بد و أنهم نيام و سأبدو أمامهم معتوها إذا أيقظتهم فى هذا الوقت فقط لأعطيهم علبة الحليب " ورغم ذلك أحس رفيق أنه يجب أن يذهب لهذا المنزل ويعطيهم الحليب فقال " حسنا يا ربى اذا كنت ترضى أن أبدو امامهم مجنونا حسنا سأذهب فانا أريد أن أكون مطيعا كما وعدتك " *

*وفعلا ذهب رفيق وقرع الباب ومر بعض الوقت وسمع من يسأل " من الطارق ؟ ماذا تريد ؟ " *

*ثم فتح الباب وظهر أحد الرجال وكانت آثار النوم بادية عليه ونظر الى رفيق متسائلا ولم يدر رفيق ماذا يقول فأعطى الحليب للرجل قائلا :" تفضل لقد أحضرت لكم علبة الحليب هذه " *

*ولدهشته رأى الرفيق يأخذ الحليب و يسرع الى الداخل و هو ينادى بصوت عالى و عندها ظهرت سيدة تحمل بين يديها طفلا صغيرا يبكى فأعطاها علبة الحليب و أسرع الى رفيق وبصوت يخنقه البكاء وتسبقه الدموع قال له :" أه يا سيدى لقد نفذت منا النقود ولم نجد ما نشترى به الحليب لطفلنا فلبثنا الليل نصلى ونطلب من الله أن يتولى هو إرسال الحليب للطفل فليس فى وسعنا فعل شئ سوى أن يستجيب الله لصلاتنا وقد طلبت منه أن يرسل لنا ملاكا فقل لى الحقيقة هل أنت ملاك أرسله الله لنا؟!!!!! ". *

*لم يستطع رفيق أن يرد فقط أخرج كل ما معه من نقود وأعطاها للرجل وأنصرف مسرعا وقد اغرورقت عيناه بالدموع وقد أدرك أن الله ما زال يتحدث مع الجميع*
​*
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق10 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


لان اباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسالوه (مت 8:6)         ​ 







    اقوال الاباء


(قداسه البابا شنودة التالت )
  إنى أعجب للذين يصلون أحياناً وهم جلوس ، إين خشوع الروح عندهم ؟ وأين خشوع الجسد ؟​ 
​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


*

سنتجح كل خطواتك مدام اول طريقها الرب واخرها الرب ومنتصفها الرب
*​* 
 


** 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


*  لا تستطيع أن تكون ذات تأثير روحى فى إنسان إلا إذا كانت هناك محبة بينك وبينه .*
* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح التامن من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق10 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

  خذ نقطة الضعف التى فيك وأجعلها موضوع صلواتك وجهادك خلال الصلاه و الصوم .
​ 
*
*



*

* قصه اليوم*




* لاحظ بيشوى على زوجته إنها قد غابت كثيرًا في حجرة ابنتها ماري وقد عادت متهللة جدًا. سألها: "لماذا تأخرتِ الليلة مع ماري؟" *
* صمتت الأم قليلاً ثم بدأت دموعها تتسلل من عينيها وهي تقول: "إذ عدت من عملي فتحت الباب بهدوء شديد وتسللت إلى حجرة ماري لأقَّبلها كعادتي، وكانت المفاجأة. رأيتها تجلس في زاوية الحجرة وهي تبكي دون أن تُصدر صوتًا. جرت إليّ وعانقتني وقبّلتني، فقَّبلتها ولاطفتها، *
* ثم سألتها: *
* - لماذا تبكين؟ هل ضربك أحد من أخوتك؟*
* - "لا" *
* - فلماذا تبكين؟*
* - الدمية؟ *
* - هل انكسرت؟*
* - لا!*
* - ماذا حدث لها؟*
* - إني أحبها جدًا، ألاطفها وأتحدث معها، وأقبّل وجهها ويديها ورجليها. احتضنها حتى في نومي... لكنها لا تقَّبلني! إني أحبها جدًا وهي لا تبادلني الحب. *
* شعرت إنها تحتاج إلى حبنا واهتمامنا بها، كما تحتاج إلى اكتشاف حب اللَّه الفائق لها. عندئذ سال بيشوي زوجته عن موضوع حديثها مع ماري في تلك الليلة، فأجابت: "تحدثت مع ماري عن حب اللَّه إلينا. نزل إلى أرضنا وتحدث معنا. أحب الأطفال وأحبوه. صعد إلى السماء يُعد لنا مكانًا. وأرسل لنا روحه القدوس ساكنًا في قلبنا. *
* أخيرًا قلت لها: "هل تحزنين يا ماري لأن الدُمية لا تحتضنكِ ولا تقبلكِ؟" *
* أجابت: لقد حزنت يا أماه *
* قلت لها:*
*"نحن حين لا نصلي إنما نكون كالدمية التي لا تقَّبل اللَّه الذي يحبها!"*
* وركعت ماري وصلت: 
حبيبي يسوع... أنت تحبني، وأنا أحبك. أنت في قلبي، وأنا أريد أن أكون معك. أنت تقبلني، وأنا أريد أقبّلك! 
 سامحني لأنني كثيرًا ما كنت كالدمية، كنت أنسى الصلاة، كنت لا أقبّلك يا من أنت تَّقبلني دائمًا * ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق11 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


هى ( الرب يكون معك لا يهملك ولا يتركك )) (تثنيه 8:31)​ 







    اقوال الاباء


اذكر باستمرار انك غريب على الأرض وانك راجع إلى وطنك السماوي حتى لا تركز أمالك كلها في هذه الدنيا وفيما تقدمه لك من وسائل للاستقرار بها.(قداسه البابا شنودة)


​ 




​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*

*
فى كل نسمه صبح ربنا عطانا يوم جديد بنعمه جديدة بفرصه جديده للتوبع
دة اكبر وعد بمراحمه الكبيرة 
فخايف تتقدم له
لييييييييييييييييه؟
*
* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


* *ابتسامة المهزوم تنسى المنتصر فرحته.*
* *التجربة هى أحسن أستاذ---ولكن نفقات تعلمها باهظة.



* * 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح التاسع من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق11 اكتوبر  2009 من شهرهاتور المباركالمبارك*





*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى


​
عايزين نتدرب على منع الغضب لانه ممكن ساعه الغضب نطلع كلام مش حلو ممكن نخسر بيه اقرب الناس وصعب الجرح يلتئم بسهوله​ 
*
*



*

* قصه اليوم


كان زائر من الخارج يتجول بمنطقة البحر الميت لمهمة خاصة، وفيما هو يسير على شاطئه زلت قدماه فسقط فى الماء..
ارتعب الرجل فقد كان يجهل السباحة كما كان يعلم أن هذه المنطقة ذات مياه عميقة..
أصابه الذعر، ولعجزه عن التفكير بدأ يضرب المياه بكلتا يديه، فلما أصيب بالإعياء توقف عن الحركة مستسلماً.. وياللعجب، فقد وجد المياه تدفعه إلى أعلى أمناً..
البحر الميت، مياهه ذات كثافة عالية جداً بسبب ما بها من أملاح كثيرة ومعادن، لذا لا يمكن أن يغرق شخص يقع فيها ويستسلم لقوة دفعها إلى أعلى..
ايها الحبيب..
دائماً هناك قوة من أسفل تحمل عبيد الله المؤمنين، الكتاب المقدس يؤكد لنا هدا قائلاً "الأذرع الأبدية من تحت"
لكن احذر، فلن تستفيد من هذه إذا أسلمت نفسك للخوف والقلق وتركت ذهنك يعاني من صراع الأفكار..
صديقى..
لاتقلق.. لاتفكر كثيراً.. ثق أنه "عند الرب السيد للموت مخارج"
اهدأ عند قدمي القدير.. استسلم لحمايته وسيخرجك "من وجه الضيق إلى رحب لا حصر فيه"
ثق فيه وسوف تتمتع دائماً بالأمان.. لا تخف، هو يحملنا.. دائماً.. دائماً يحملنا إلى أعلى..
هو يقول لنا مُطمئناً "علىالأيدى تُحملون".
فهل تثق وتستريح بين يدي القدير ؟*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق12 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


اما الشهوات الشبابيه فاهرب منها واتبع البر والايمان والمحبه والسلام (2 تى 22:2)
​ 







    اقوال الاباء


 * إن الشهوة لا تغلبنا لأنها أقوى منا ؛ بل من أجل عجزنا وتراخينا .. لأنها لا تجسر أن تقاتلك إن لم تأذن لها إرادتك .. القديس فيلوكسينوس 
​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


*ان كــــــــــــــان الـــــرب معنا فمــــــن علينـــــا*​* 
 


** 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


* *بداية الالم استسلام --وبدايه الفرج ثورة على الانهزام.*


* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح التاسع  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق12 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 


درب نفسك على انك تفكر كويس قبل ما تتكلم وتحكم عقلك كويس قبل ما قلبك يتصرف​ 
*
*



*​ 
* قصه اليوم*​ 

*لأم : يا إبنى أرجوك أحتاج إلى الهدوء كفاك لعب .*
*الولد: أمى دعينى مع اصحابى إننا نلعب المساكة ( الأستغماية )*
*الأم : أه لو لم أكن أحبك . فأنت ما تبقى لى من المرحوم أبوك . إلعب كما شئت.*
*وبعد مرور عدة سنوات كبر الإبن وصار يعمل ويأتى بالأموال إلى أمه.*
*الأم : حمداً لله على سلامتك يا إبنى سوف أحضر العشاء لك.*
*الإبن : لا يا أمى أحتاج ان أنام أكثر من أن أكل.*
*الأم : ماذا بك يا إبنى ... ياه درجة حرارتك مرتفعة.*
*الإبن : أه ... أه ... يا أمى.*
*وبعد وقت من التنقل بين الأطباء ؛؛؛ دعنا عزيزى لا نستعجل النهاية دعنا نقرا القصة كما وردت فى إنجيل ( لوقا 7 : 11-17 ) :*
*(( و في اليوم التالي ذهب الى مدينة تدعى نايين و ذهب معه كثيرون من تلاميذه وجمع كثير 12فلما اقترب الى باب المدينة اذا ميت محمول ابن وحيد لامه و هي *
*ارملة ومعها جمع كثير من المدينة 13 فلما راها الرب تحنن عليها و قال لها لا تبكي 14 ثم تقدم و لمس النعش فوقف الحاملون فقال ايها الشاب لك اقول قم 15 فجلس الميت  وابتدا يتكلم فدفعه الى امه ))*
*صديقى لقد كان هذا الولد ينمو يوماً فيوماً أمام عيون أبيه وأمه وفجأة مات أبيه  وحزنت الأم جداً ولكن هناك أمل فلقد إعتقدت أن إبنها سوف يحل محل زوجها وسوف *
*يكون فى المستقبل رجل البيت لقد كانت تضع كل ثقتها وأمانها فيه و لكنه مات. *

*أخى العزيز هل العمر يمر بك يوماً وراء يوماً وأنت تتكل على امان معين؟ هل أمانك فى أمور تظن أنها سوف تبقى؟ هل أمانك فى التخرج وإنهاء الدراسة؟ هل أمانك *
*فى المال والغنى؟ هل أمانك فى الأصدقاء الذين حولك؟ هل أمانك فى علاقة عاطفية تظن أنه بدونها سوف تنتهى حياتك؟ إعلم أخي الحبيب أنه لا شىء فى هذه الدنيا يدوم *

*قد تفكر مثلما فكرت السيدة الأرملة فى قصتنا أن المستقبل مضمون نتيجة شىء معين إحذر ففى أى لحظة يمكن أن ينتهى هذا الضمان الغير مضمون أو قد يكون بدأ ينتهى *
*فعلاً.*
*صديقى هل تشعر بالموت بدأ يدخل إلى حياتك؟ هل تشعر أن كل شىء ينتهى المال العلاقات ......؟ أنت تحتاج فقط إلى السيد المسيح إنه الأن يأتي إليك وأنت تقرأ هذه الكلمات إنه يُريد أن يُقيمك من موت الخطية والإدمان والعلاقات الشريرة ومحبة المال ....*
*مهما كانت حالتك حتى لو كنت ترى نفسك محمولاً على نعش الضياع والخطية والشر أصرخ الأن إليه إنه يحبك إنه ما زال يرى فيك الحياة بدل الموت.*
*صديقى صلي الآن معى هذه الصلاة :*
*يا سيدى المسيح أتي إليك بكل شر فى قلبى بكل ما صنعه الشيطان فى حياتي من موت ذو رائحة كريهة أصرخ إليك يارب .. من فضلك أنقذني مد يدك لي أثق فى أنك تقيمني من الموت حررني من كل خطية إجعلني إبنك ... أمين*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق13 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم

​
                          فى ست شدائد ينجيك وفى سبع لا يمسك سوء فى الجوع يفديك من الموت وفى الحرب من حد السيف(اى 19:5)         









    اقوال الاباء



الحب هو قبل كل شئ دحض كل فكر عدواة
( الأب يوحنا السلمى ) .
​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


*لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر ان يعطيكم الملكوت *​* 
 


** 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*



* *لاتحاول ان تجعل ملابسك أغلى ما فيك --حتى لاتحس يوما انك أرخص مما ترتديه.*

* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح العاشر من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق13 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 


درب نفسك انك تصلى يوميا دى الصلاه بركه هتتعب لو بعدت عن ربنا ادينى قولت اهو​ 
*
*



*​ 
* قصه اليوم*​ 
*حكى شاهد عيان من مدينو نيويورك القصة التالية فقال فى يوم بارد من شهر ديسمبر:*


* كان صبى صغير فى العاشرة من عمره واقفا أمام محل بيع الأحذية فى شارع متسع يحملق فى الفاترينة مرتعشاً من البرد وهو حافى القدمين . عندما اقتربت منه سيدة وقالت له " يا صديقى الصغير لماذا تنظر فى هذه الفاترينة بشغف شديد " .*
* فأجابها الصبى قائلاً " إننى أسال الله كى ما يعطينى زوجاً من الأحذية "، فما كان من السيدة إلا أنها أخذته من يده ودخلت معه محل الأحذية وسألت من البائع أن يحضر للصبى ستة أزواج من الشرابات ، ثم سألته لو كان من الممكن أن يحضروا أيضا منشفة وطبق حمام به ماء ، فأجابها البائع بالطبع يا سيدتى وأحضرهم لها فى الحال .*


* أخذت السيدة الصبى للجزء الخلفى من المحل ثم خلعت قفازها وانحنت بجوار الصبى وأخذت تغسل له قدميه ثم جففتهم بالمنشفة ، وفى هذا الوقت كان البائع قد أحضر لها الشرابات فألبست الصبى واحد منهم ثم اشترت له زوجاً من الأحذية ، ثم ربطت السيدة باقى الستة شرابات معا وأعطتها للصبى ثم ربتت على رأسه فى حنان وقالت له متسألة "لا شك أنك تشعر الآن براحة أكثر يا صديقى " .*


* وعندما استدارت السيدة لتمشى ، أمسك بيدها الصبى الصغير المندهش ونظر لأعلى لوجهها والدموع تملأ عينيه ، ثم جاوب على سؤالها قائلا لها "هل أنت زوجة الله ياسيدتى ….. ؟ "*

* “+ بهذا يعرف الجميع انكم تلاميذي ان كان لكم حب بعضا لبعض (يوحنا 13 : 35) “*

* “ + فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات (متى 5 : 16) “*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق14 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم

​ انا اعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شئ (لو19:10)         ​ 







    اقوال الاباء



-فوض الى ربك ضعف طبيعتك إذ تعرف كما ما نقص من قوتك تنل دون أن تدرى موهبه العفه
( يوحنا السلمى ) .
 ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


*قلت لك الا تياس فالرب الذى قام ابن ارمله نايين ولعازر قادر ان يشفى ويحيى وان يرجع ما فقدته هذا وعد الله اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم *​* 
 


** 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


*اياك ومؤاخاة الاحمق فانه يريد أن ينفعك فيضرك*​ 

* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح الحادى عشر من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق14 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 


درب نفسك على الصمت وسد الاذن وغلق العنين عن اى سوء​ 
*
*



*​ 
* قصه اليوم*​ *استيقظت باكرا، في صباح أحد الأيام، ورحت أتأمل في شروق الشمس. يا له من منظرجميل، حقا يصعب عليّ وصفه. وبينما أنا جالس هناك ، أحسست بحضور الله معي.*

* وأحسست بصوته يسأل " هل تحبني ؟ فأجبته " بالطبع يا رب ! فأنت لي المخلص الوحيد. ومن لي سواك ...*
* لكنه عاد وسألني: لو كنت معوقا ، فهل ستبقى تحبني ؟ فأرتبكت . ونظرت لرجلي، وذراعي وباقي أجزاء جسمي، وتعجبت كم من الأشياء، كنت لن أستطيع عملها وقتها، الأشياء العادية التي أقوم بعملها من دون أي جهد أو فكر. وأجبت الله قائلا: أنه قد يكون صعبا يا سيد ، ولكني سأبقى أحبك.*
* ثم قال لى الرب: إذا كنت ضريرا ، فهل ستبقى تحبني ؟ ففكرت في كل الناس العميان في العالم وكيف أن كثير منهم ما زال يحب الله . وهكذا أجبت الرب قائلا: أنه من الصعب التفكير أو تصور ذلك ، ولكنني سأظل أحبك.*
* وهنا سألني الرب قائلا: وماذا لو كنت أصم ، فهل كنت ما زلت تصغي لكلمتي؟.*

* ففكرت كيف يمكن أن أصغي وأنا أصم ؟ ثم أدركت أن الإصغاء لكلمة الله ليس هو مجرد السمع بالإذن، بل بواسطة قلوبنا. وهكذا أجبت، أنه قد يكون عسيرا ، ولكنني سأظل احبك.*
* وعاد الرب ليسألنى: ماذا لو كنت أخرس ، هل كنت ستبقى مسبحا لإسمي؟ ترى كيف يمكن للواحد أن يسبح بدون صوت؟ ثم خطر على بالي : إن الله يريدنا أن نسبح اسمه من أعماق قلوبنا ونفوسنا. وليس بألسنتنا فقط وبشفاهنا. وهكذا أجبت : مع أنه لن يمكننى الغناء ، ولكني سأبقى مسبحا لأسمك.*
* وهنا سألنى الله: هل حقيقة تحبني ؟ بشجاعة واعتناق قوي أجبت بجرأة :نعم يا سيد‍ أنا أحبك لأنك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك! معتقدا أنني أجدت في الإجابة ، ولكن الله سألني: إذن فلماذا أنت تخطئ ؟ فأجبت، لأننى مجرد إنسان . وأنا لست كاملا. *
* فقال الله : إذا لماذا تبتعد عني، عندما يكون كل شيء على ما يرام؟ ولماذا تصلي بجدية فقط في أوقات الشدة ؟*
* فلم أجد إجابة، غير الدموع .*
* واستمر الرب قائلا : لماذا ترنم فقط في الاجتماعات والخلوات؟ ولماذا تطلبني في وقت العبادة فقط؟ ولماذا تطلب ما لنفسك فقط؟ أشياء في غاية الأنانية؟ ولماذا تجلس ساعات مع أصحابك، لكنك تتعب لمجرد الجلوس معي دقائق... واستمرت الدموع تنهمر فوق وجنتيّ .*

* ثم تابع الرب قائلا... عندما تصادفك الصعاب، تلجأ الى الآخرين للمعونة، بينما أنتظرك أنا، لكنك لا تلتفت الي... ولماذا تخجل بي أمام رفاقك؟*
* حاولت أن أجيب ، فلم أجد إجابة أقدمها .*
* فتابع الرب حديثه معي، وكان صوته رقيقا وكله محبة وحنان، وقال لي: لقد باركتك، وقدمت لك كل ما عندي... لم أستحي بك ولا مرة... أنا أحبك يا ابني...لكن هل أنت *
* تحبني حقا...؟*

* فلم أستطع أن أجيب . كيف لى بذلك؟ لقد خجلت أكثر مما تستطيع أن تعتقد . فأنا بلا عذر. ما الذي يمكنني أن أقول ؟*

* وعندما صرخ قلبي وسالت الدموع، قلت: من فضلك أغفر لي يا رب . فأنا لا أستحق أن أكون ابنا لك!*
* أجاب الرب، هذه هى نعمتي يا ابني.*
* فسألت: إذا لماذا استمررت تغفر لي ؟ لماذا انت تحبني هكذا ؟*
* أجاب الرب قائلا : لأنك ابني . وأنا لن أتخلى عنك . عندما تصرخ باكيا ، فأنا كلي حنان عليك وسأبكي معك . وعندما تصيح فرحا ، فأنا سأضحك معك . وعندما تكون *
* محبطا ، سأشجعك . وعندما تسقط سأقيمك . وعندما تعيا سأحملك . أنا معك طول الأيام، وسأحبك للأبد .*

* لم أصرخ من قبل باكيا بشدة مثلما فعلت . كيف يمكننى أن أكون باردا هكذا ؟*
* كيف اجرح قلب الله مثلما قد فعلت ؟ !! وهنا سألت يسوع " كم تحبني يا رب ؟ "*
* فأجابنى يسوع " هكذا ." وعندها مد ذراعيه ومات على الصليب من أجلي ( ومن أجلك أيضا ! )*
* عندئذ، ركعت عند قدمي يسوع المسيح ، مخلصي وللمرة الأولى ، صليت بصدق . وقلت له أنا أحبك يا رب...         * ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق15 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم

  افرحوا فى الرب واقول ايضا افرحوا ليكن حلمكم معروف عند جميع الناس الرب قريب(فيليبى 4:4)         

​ 







    اقوال الاباء

 - النفس القوية لا تقلق ولا تضطرب ولا تخاف ولا تتردد أما الضعيف فإنه يتخيل مخاوف وينزعج بسببها .(قداسه البابا شنودة التالت)

​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


​ 
* افرحوا فى الرب واقول ايضا افرحوا دة وعد الرب انه هيفرح قلوبنا مهما كانت شده الامنا وتجاربنا*

* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


*عندما تكون الجهالة نعيما--فلا تحاول ان تكون فقيها.*​ 

* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح الثانى عشر  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق15 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 
ندرب نفسنا  على احتمال الاخرين ومساندتهم فى محبه 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم


احتدم الصراع قديماً بين أميرين في الهند، وأخيراً حُسمت المعارك لصالح واحد منهم...



وكانت العادة أن يجلس الأمير المنتصر فوق فيل ضخم يتحرك به في شوارع ميدنته وأمامه موكب من أسراه يسيرون قدّامه حفاة الأقدام..



وقبل أن يتحرك الموكب دار بين الأمير المنتصر وابن الأمير المهزوم هذا الحوار..

- إخلع ثياب المُلك.. سر أمامي حافي القدمين مثلك مثل بقية الأسرى.

- كيف يحدث لي هذا؟ كيف أسير حافي القدمين؟ .. أي كلمات سخرية سوف أسمعها ...!

- بل أكثر من هذا، سوف تحمل هذا الإناء الممتلئ باللبن حتى حافته، وسوف يسير بجوارك واحد من حراسي الأخصاء .. سوف تقتطع رأسك في الحال إذا سال منك اللبن إلى الأرض، ولو قطرة واحدة منه!!



وسار الموكب في شوارع المدينة، ونجح ابن الأمير المهزوم في أن يحفظ حياته فلم يدع قطرة واحدة تسقط منه..



وأحضروه مرة اخرى أمام الأمير المنتصر..

- ماذا كان شعورك وأنت تسمع كلمات السخرية والتعيير من الجماهير المحتشدة؟

- كلا، لم أسمع شيئاً.. لقد كنت بجملتي منشغلاً في إناء اللبن الذي سيحدد مصيري..

أيها القارئ..

هل أنت حساس كلمات الناس التي تنتقدك..؟؟

هل هذه الكلمات تجرح مشاعرك؟ .. هل تُفقدك سلامك وفرحك..؟؟

هل تُثبط من عزيمتك؟؟ .. هل تُعطل إنطلاقك في الحياة مع الله..؟؟

أريك أحسن الطرق للتحرر من تأثير الحساسية الضار، إفعل مثلما فعل ابن الأمير .. إنشغل بالأمور المصيرية الأعظم .. انشغل بأمور السماء .. إنشغل بربح النفوس للأبدية، انشغل بهدم حصون مملكة الظلمة..

انشغل بالرب يسوع .. انشغل بأمور الرب يسوع..

نعم، قد يُكثر الناس من كلماتهم الجارحة، أو تلك التي تحمل اليأس في ثناياها..

لكن كلا، لن يصل إلى قلبك شيء منها، ولن يقدر أن يعطل سلامك ما دمت منشغلاً بأمور الرب الأعظم..

نعم .. ستقدر أن تردد دائماً كلمات الرسول بولس 

"أما أنا فأقل شيء عندي أن يحكم فيّ منكم" (1كو3:4*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق16 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم

اشكروه فى كل شئ لان هذه مشيئه اله ( 1 تس 18:5)


​ 







    اقوال الاباء


كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر بالامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر 
(البابا كيرلس السادس)
 
​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


​ *حبيب الرب يسكن لديه امنا*




* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


*ان اردت ان تنتصر على عدوك فابدا بتصليح ذاتك*



* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح الثالث  عشر  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق16 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب النهارضه مختلف 
بمعنى نتدرب نبعد عن اى شئ وحش
بمعنى 
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثيرة
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*​*

**التحق شاب امريكى يدعى والاس جونسون بالعمل فى ورشه كبيره لنشر الاخشابوقضى الشاب فى هذه الورشه احلى سنوات عمره حيث كان شابا قويا قادرا على الاعمال الخشنه الصعبه وحين بلغ سن الاربعين وكان فى كمال قوته واصبح ذا شأن فى الورشه التى خدمها لسنوات طويله فوجىء برئيسه فى العمل يبلغه انه مطرود من الورشه وعليه ان يغادرها نهائيا" بلا عوده*​ 
*فى تلك اللحظه خرج الشاب الى الشارع بلا هدف وبلا امل وتتابعت فى ذهنه صور الجهد الضائع الذى بذله على مدى سنوات عمره كله فأحس بالاسف الشديد واصابه الاحباط واليأس العميقواحس .. كما قال .. وكأن الارض قد ابتلعته فغاص فى اعماقها المظلمه المخيفهلقد اغلق فى وجهه باب الرزق الوحيدوكانت قمه الاحباط لديه هى علمه انه وزوجته لا يملكان مصدرا" للرزق غير اجره البسيط من ورشة الاخشاب ولم يكن يدرى ماذا يفعل!!*​ 
*وذهب الى البيت وابلغ زوجته بما حدث فقالت له زوجته ماذا نفعل ؟*
*فقال : سأرهن البيت الصغير الذى نعيش فيه وسأعمل فى مهنة البناء*
*وبالفعل كان المشروع الاول له هو بناء منزلين صغيرين بذل فيهما جهده ثم توالت المشروعات الصغيره وكثرت واصبح متخصصافى بناء المنازل الصغيره*
*وفى خلال خمسة اعوام من الجهد المتواصل اصبح مليونيرا" مشهورا"*​ 
*انه والاس جونسون الرجل الذى بنى سلسله فنادق هوليداى انه انشأ عددا لا يحصى من الفنادق وبيوت الاستشفاء حول العالم *
*يقول هذا الرجل فى مذكراته الشخصيه :لو علمت الان اين يقيم رئيس العمل الذى طردنى لتقدمت اليه بالشكر العميق لاجل ما صنعه لى*
*فعندما حدث هذا الموقف الصعب تألمت جدا" ولم افهم لماذا سمح الله بذلك*
*اما الان فقد فهمت ان الله شاء ان يغلق فى وجهى بابا" ليفتح امامى طريقا" افضل لى ولاسرتى*​ 

*ثق أن الرب معك بكل الظروف ؟؟*​ 

*ليتنا نثق دائما اننا فى ايد الله مادمنا سائرين فى حماه*
*ونقول مع المرنمالمر الذى يختارة لى الله افضل من الشهد الذى اختاره لنفسى*
*ليتنا نعلم اننا لسنا متروكين للظروفبل نحن منقشين على كفه*​ 
*ومن يمسنا يمس حدقه عينه ونعلم وكلنا ثقه ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله*​ 

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق17 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القويه لكى يرفعكم فى حينه ( بط الاولى :8 ) 		







    اقوال الاباء


 اذا كنت تستحى من الناس فكم بالحرى ينببغى ان تخجل من اللة الذى يفحص خطايا القلوب القديس مارافرام كن رحيما نحو الجميع لان الرحمة قد وجدت حظوة فى عين الرب القديس الانبا بموا درب جسدك على طاعة نفسك ودرب نفسك على طاعة اللة القديس باسيليوس الكبير 

​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*




*الرب قريب لمن يدعوه*​ 



* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*



*
** *من أبصر عيب نفسه انشغل عن عيوب غيره*​ 

* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح الرابع عشر  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق17 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب النهارضه زى المرة الا فاتت
وهنشرح تانى لحدددددد
ما نتخلث من كل العادات الا تعبانا
بمعنى نتدرب نبعد عن اى شئ وحش
بمعنى 
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثيرة
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*

​​*قدم السياح لزياره احد مناجم الفحم الشهيره بانجلترا ، و فى احد الممرات كان هناك مايشد الأنتباه *
*  نبات ناصع البياض وسط ذرات بلا عدد من الفحم الأسود تتطاير و تملآ المكان*
*لم يترك المرشد فى الزياره هؤلاء السياح فى حيرتهم ، بسرعه انحنى الىالأرض وملآ يده بالتراب السود ثم عاد ورشه على هذا النبات*
*كم كانت دهشتهم ، لم تقدر ذره واحده سوداء ان تلتصق به*

*عاود الزائرون التجربه بانفسهم و لكن لم يقدروا ان يمسوا جمال هذا النبات الرائع ، بقى كما هو ابيض كالثلج بلا نقطه سوداء*

*كانت الأجابه.. لخلاياه قدره ان تفرز ماده زيتيه تمنع التصاق الذرات به فلا يتسخ *

*حقا عظيمه و عجيبه هى اعمال الهه*
*يمنح نباتا ضعيفا قدره عجيبه للأنتصار على سحب التراب الأسود المحيط به *

*فاذا كان الله يهتم بهذا النبات ، افلا يعطيك انت القدره ان تنتصر على الوسط المعثر المحيط بك ؟*
*" الرب يحفظك من كل شر يحفظ نفسك الرب يحفظ خروجك و دخولك من الآن و الى الدهر "*
*تمسك بالهك و ثق فى حمايته المؤكده و ستختبر كيف يحفظك مهما كان الشر المحيط بك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*

​*
* 

​*
*  اليوم الموافق18 اكتوبر  2009​*
*   ايه اليوم​*
*ضربهم لأنهم تذمروا بسبب القوت الذي قاتهم الله به ( عد 11: 33 و 34 )​*
*



​*
*    اقوال الاباء​*
*الانبا انطونيوس​*
*الإنسان الحر هو ذاك الذى لاتستعبده الملذات الجسدية بل يتحكم في الجسد بتمييز صالح وعفة​*
* 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


*اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم*​




* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*

*
*عليك بصحبة من اذا صحبته زانك
وان غبت عنه صانك
وان احتجت اليه عانك
وان رأى نقصا سده أو حسنة عدها.

*
 






*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح الخامس   عشر  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق18 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

 التدريب النهارضه زى كل مررررة
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثيرة
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*​*
*
*مياه خليج(شيزابيك)عند غروب الشمس قفزت الفتاة الامريكية(جونى *
*ايركسون)  فاصطدمت راسها بشىء قاس واصيبت بكسر فى عنقها  سبب لها شلل كلى فى جميع اعضاء جسمها ماعدا راسها فابتداء من العنق والى اسفل اصبحت غير قادرة على الاهتمام بابسط  حاجاتها الشخصية وكان محتوما عليها ان تبقى بقية حياتها عالة على الاخرين فى كافة الوظائف الجسدية*
*ان قصة هذه الفتاة نادرة من نوعها انها قصة صراع شابه مع المرض الذى اصابها وهى فى ريعان شبابها وربيع عمرها اذ كانت فى ال17 من العمر . اجريت لها العمليات الجراحية واحدثوا ثقوبا فى الجمجمة وانغرست الكماشات فى رأسها الى اللحم والعظم وكانت راقدة على قطعة من الخيش معلقة من زواياها الاربع وتتدلى من جسمها انابيب لاستخراج البول واخرى لنقل الغذاء وكانت ترقد اما ناظرة الى الارض اما ناظرة للسقف فقد كانوا يقلبونها كل ساعتين وتذكرت حالتها التى وصلت اليها فى غضون ثوان تغيرت حالتها من النشاط والحيوية الى العجز التام وعدم القدرة على الحركة وفى وسط كل هذه الالام والضيقات كان قلبها يناجى ربها ومسيحها وذات يوم طلبت من والديها ان يغيبا قليلا لدى زيارتهما لها عندما تكون راقدة ووجهها نحو  الارض فقد كانت تتالم كثيرا حينما تراهما يزحفان على ارض الغرفة فى مهانه تحت قطعة  الخيش والدعابة على شفاههما رغبة منهما فى الترفيه عنها واحيانا كانت والدتها تمضى ساعات طويلة تحت قطعة الخيش وهى تمسك لها الكتاب المقدس  او الكتب الروحية مفتوحة امامها لتقرا فيها*

*وذات مرة حضرت صديقتان لها من المدرسة لزيارتها فقالت احداهما (اووه ياجونى) وقالت الاخرى (اووه يا الهى) فساد لفترة من الوقت صمت مربك لفترة من الوقت سمعتهما تركضان  فى اتجاه الباب وسمعت احداهما تتقيا خارج الحجرة بينما كانت الاخرى تتنهد بصوت مرتفع فطلبت جونى باصرار مرأة لترى وجهها وعندما نظرت صرخت (انه مروع)ان الصورة التى راتها فى المراة لا تشبه صورة انسان عينين غائمتين محتقنتين قد غارتا فى محجريهما*
*لقد هبط وزنها من 125 إلى  80 رطلا فبدت اشبه بهيكل عظمى مغطى بجلد اصفر اصابه اليرقان واكد راسها الحليق غرابة مظهرها ورات اسنانها سوداء فاحمة بتاثير تناول العقاقير..هى  نفسها تملكها الغثيان وكانت نتيجة الرقاد لشهور طويلة حدوث قروح فى جسدها وذات مرة رفعت قلبها الى الله بعد ان سمعت قول الوحى الالهى وهم يقراون لها*
*((احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشىء صبرا)) *
*فتساءلت : ماذا يريد ان يقول لى الله انا الفتاة السجينة المغلق عليها غير القادرة على الحركة ثم اعلنت تحديها للضعف واضعة امامها قول المزمور : "الرب يعضده وهو على فراش الضعف"(مز3:41)0*
*فقامت بتعلم الرسم والكتابة بفمها وخلال ساعات الليل كانت تتخيل يسوع واقفا بجوارها تتخيله شخصا قويا مواسيا ذات صوت عميق كثير الطمانينة يقول لها: (ها انا معك دائما..اننى اعمل فى حياتك بصورة افضل  حتى وان كنت مقعدة)*
*ورسمت لوحات كثيرة بفمها مستخدمة العضو الوحيد المتحرك فى جسدها وهو راسها واخذت توقع على رسوماتها بعبارة(مجدا للرب)0وقد وضعت فى اعتبارها ان ما وقع لها كان جزءا من مخطط الله لحياتها *

*وذات مرة زار (نيل ميلر)عضو هيئة تامين والدها واعجب بلوحاتها فاخذها واقام لها معرضا وفى صبيحة يوم العرض اقفل الشارع الذى به المعرض من كثرة السيارات والناس الذين اتوا لزيارة المعرض وعلى واجهة المبنى ينتشر شعار كبير يعلن عن (يوم جونى ايركسون)0وكان هناك حشد من مصورى التليفزيون وطلبت اليها وكالات الانباء الحديث الى الجماهير وعقدوا معها لقاءات كثيرة وكانت تتحدث عن المسيح وتبشر باسمه وتكلمهم عن الابدية*
* السعيدة ليصل حديثها الى ملايين البشر انطلقت وهى على كرسيها تؤلف مراجع تعتبر مصدر تعزية لكل من يجتازون الالم وتخدم الناس بقوة وهى غير قادرة على تحريك زراعيها ورجليها لكن  فى داخلها قلب يتحرك بشحنات الحب المتدفق امسكت فرشة الوانها باسنانها ترسم بها لوحات من روائع الفن العالمى عاشت حب متبادل مع زوجها  وفى حب فائق للبشرية كلها هكذا سارت على طريق البناء الجديد حتى كسبت طريقا جديدا للحياة فى بطولة فريدة من نوعها على كرسيها المتحرك واجهزتها الصناعية المثبتة حيث الاعضاء معطلة  جلست تبتسم للحياة وتعيش فى بهجة وهى ترجع كل شىء لعظمة الله وكان لجونى دورها فى الكثير من الحملات التبشيرية وطلبت اليها عشرات الكنائس والمنظمات المسيحية القاء بعض الاحاديث لشعبها ان بمعرفة جونى لله صار للحياة هدف قوى فخاضت معركتها وانتصرت*
*ان قصة هذه الفتاة توضح امامنا ان هناك شخصا يرسم الابدية وقصة صراع هذه الشابة مع المرض الذى اصابها وهى فى ريعان شبابها وقمة نضارتها تذكرنا بقول:"لذلك لا نفشل بل وان كان انساننا الخارجى يفنى فالداخل يتجدد يوما فيوما"0*
*ان أولاد الله لا ينكسرون تحت الضغوط والصدمات والتجارب ولا يجعلون الياس يحطمهم عليك ايها الحبيب ان تقبل وتقتنع بحياتك من حيث هى وتبدا المسيرة من جديد التى تتفق مع ما انت فيه من حال*
*وانت ايها الحبيب ان كان نور المسيح قد اشرق فى قلبك فاعلم انه لو انطفات شموع العالم كله فتكفى شمعة قلبك لتضىء لك الطريق*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*

​*
* 

​*
*  اليوم الموافق19 اكتوبر  2009​*
*   ايه اليوم​*
*«تكفيك نعمتى ,لان قوتى فى الضعف تكمل » (2 كورنثوس 12: 9).​*
*



​*
*    اقوال الاباء​*
*إن كنت في غاية الشيب وأخطأت فأدخل إلى الكنيسة واندم لإن هذا المكان هو مستشفى وليس محكمة وهو لايطلب مجازاة على الخطايا بل يهب صفح الخطايا​*
*(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)​*
* 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


*الرب يعطى بسخاء ولا يعير *




* 



* 



*      حكمه اليوم* 


 * *يستطيع الانسان بالحيلة ان يحقق ما يعجز عنه بالقوة.*


* 



* 


*      قراءه الانجيل* 


*  هنكمل الاصحاح السادس  عشر  من اعمال الرسل * 


*  



* 

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى * 

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا* 

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق19 اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك* 



*  



* 
​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

 التدريب النهارضه برضهههههه زى كل رة 
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثيرة
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
 *



*
​ 

 * قصه اليوم*
​*

*
*قالت مريم لأخيها باسم بينما كانا ينظفان المائدة بعد الأكل غاضبه   :" ماما لم تعد تعطيني أي وقت ...."*
*قال لها باسم : " ماما أصبحت لديها مسئوليات كثيرة منذ أن مات بابا ..."*
*أجابت مريم :" أنا أعلم ذلك ..لكن أعتقد أنها يمكنها أن تقضي معنا وقتا أكثر ..."*
*سألها باسم :" هل عبرت عما تشعرين به لماما ؟"*
*هزت مريم رأسها و قالت :" لو كانت ماما تحبني فعلا لكانت عرفت احساسي دون أن أقول لها ..."*
*و بينما هي تقوم بتنظيف مائدة الطعام ألقت بباقي السمك للقطة بوسي   ...*
*في المساء لاحظت مريم أن قطتها بوسي تصدر أصواتا غريبة  و كأنها تختنق ...فاسرعت الي ماما و قالت :" ماما تعالي بسرعة ..!..أحس أن بوسي تختنق ..هل ممكن أن نأخذها الي الطبيب البيطري ؟.."*
*نظرت ماما الي بوسي و أحست أن هناك مشكلة فأسرعوا و أخذوا بوسي الي المستشفي ..حيث وجد الطبيب أن هناك شوكة من السمك الذي أكلته متعلقة في حلقها ..و بعد أن نزع الطبيب الشوكة من حلق بوسي و طمأنهم أنها أصبحت علي ما يرام ...رجعوا الي المنزل ..قالت ماما :" لقد تأخرنا كثيرا .يجب أن تستعدوا للنوم حتي ما تستطيعوا أن تستيقظوا مبكرا للمدرسة ...و أنا سأنتهي من بعض الأعمال المنزلية ..."*
*بينما كانت مريم و باسم يستعدان للنوم قال باسم لمريم :" هل تتذكرين أنك قلت انه اذا كانت ماما تحبك فعلا لعلمت ما تشعرين به دون أن تقولي لها ....حسنا أنت تحبين بوسي و لم تقصدي أن تضريها ..لكنك لم تستطيعي أن تعرفي كيف كانت تشعر دون أن يقول لك أحد ...لماذا تعتبرين ماما مختلفة عنك ؟"*
*وقفت مريم في مكانها مفكرة و قالت :"معك حق ..بوسي لم تستطع أن تقول لي ما الذي حدث لها ..لكن بما أني استطيع أن أعبر لماما عن مشكلتي ...يجب أن أقول لها .."*
*ثم قالت لباسم :" تصبح علي خير ..أنا سأذهب لماما لأتكلم معها ,...."*
*Eو مـــــــاذا عنـــــــــك ؟؟؟  *
*هل تشعر بالضيق تجاه شخص معين ؟..*
*من الطبيعي أن تتضايق ..و أحيانا يكون معك الحق ..لكن الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا أنك يجب أن لا تخطئ بأن تحتفظ بغضبك و ضيقك ...*
*لا تحتفظ بالغضب لأنه يتحول الي كراهية ..*
*اتبع وصيه الله بأن تتكلم عما يضايقك ..*
*و تسوي مشاكلك قبل أن ينتهي اليوم *

*'آيــــــــــــة للحفـــــــــــظ ...*
*( اغضبوا و لا تخطئوا ...لا تغرب الشمس علي غيظكم ...)*
*( أفسس 4 : 26 )*

*  صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاة...*
*يارب أعطني الشجاعة لأتكلم مع الذي يضايقني ..*
*يارب ساعدني أن أسامحه و لا أحتفظ بالغضب داخلي*
*آميـــــن*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق20 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


قد قربت برى لا يبعد وخلاصى لا يتاخر (اش13:46) 		







    اقوال الاباء



سيظل يسوع فاتحا ذراعيه باستمرار لأنه يريد نفسى التى مات عنها لكى يحتضنها
 (أبونا بيشوى كامل)​ ​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*




*(ان سلكت في الوسط الضيق فانك تحييني )*​ *ثق الله معك*



* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*



* *من وعظ أخاه سرا فقد نفعه-- ومن وعظ أخاه علنا فقد فضحه.*

* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح السابع عشر  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق20  اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب النهارضه مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثير
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*​*

*
*قال ناير آمرا كلبه (لاكي ) :" اهدأ يا لاكي أنا أعرف أنك لا تحب هذا الطوق ..لكنه لازم أثناء السير .." *
*كان الكلب الصغير لاكي يجري هنا و هناك و يشد صديقه ناير ..الذي كان ممسكا بسلسلة مربوطة بالطوق الذي كان حول رقبة لاكي  *
*في أثناء سيرهم قابل ناير أنكل منير الذي حياه و قال له :" كيف حالك و حال الأسرة " *
*ثم نظر الي لاكي الذي لم يتوقف عن الحركة و قال :" كلبك هذا نشيط جدا .." *
*هز ناير رأسه موافقا ثم تنهد و قال :" جدتي مريضة جدا ..كما أن دراجتي سرقت الليلة الماضية .."*
*ثم صمت لحظة و أضاف قائلا :" أحيانا أشعر أن الله لا يهتم بي .." *
*ثم انحني و حمل لاكي بين ذراعيه ليمنعه من الحركة ..*
*قال أنكل منير :" أعتقد أن لاكي لا يحب هذا الطوق ..أليس كذلك ؟ ..لماذا لا تتركه حرا بدون طوق ؟"*
*احتضن ناير كلبه لاكي و قال : " لو تركته بدون طوق سيجري هنا و هناك و قد تصدمه سياره أو يضايقه كلب كبير .."*
*قال أنكل منير :" أعتقد أنه لا يحب أشياء أخري مثل الاستحمام أو الذهاب الي الطبيب البيطري ..لاعطاؤه تطعيمات أو عندما توبخه بسبب تصرف خاطئ ..أليس كذلك ؟.." *
*ابتسم ناير قائلا :" ربما يظن لاكي اني عنيف معه ..لكن كل ما أفعله هو تعبير عن محبتي و اهتمامي به .." *
*قال انكل منير :" هل تعلم أن الله يعتني بك أيضا ؟انه يحبك أكثر بكثير مما تحب أنت لاكي ..الله يعرف ما هو الفضل بالنسبة لك .الله يسمح بالتجارب في حياتك ليدربك و لكي ينمي حياتك الروحية .تعلم من هذه التجارب و ثق في أن الله يهتم بك .."*
*أثناء ذلك لحس لاكي وجه ناير ..*
*قال أنكل منير :" أري أن لاكي يحبك جدا ..حتي و ان كنت لا تعامله أحيانا بالطريقة التي يحبها ...ألا يجب أن يكون رد فعلك تجاه الله هكذا ؟"*

*Eو مـــــــاذا عنـــــــــك ؟؟؟*
*هل تتساءل لماذا يسمح الله بالتجارب و المشاكل في حياتك ؟..*
*الله لا يمنع عنك التجـــــــارب لأنك ابـــــــــن له ..*
*لكنه يكون معك في التجربـــــــــــــــة ..*
*تعلم من خلال الظروف الصعبة ...*
*ثق في أن الله معك*
* و يساعدك*

*'آيــــــــــــة للحفـــــــــــظ ...*
*(ان سلكت في الوسط الضيق فانك تحييني )*
*                                                                                                                              (مز 138 : 7 )*

*صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاة..  .*
*يارب أشكرك لأني امتاز عن الآخرين بوجودك في حياتي .*
*أشكرك لأنك تهتم و تعتني بي ..*
*يارب ساعدني أن أتعلم من خلال التجارب حتي ما أكون أقوي *
*في اسم المسيح *
*آمين*
​*
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*

​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
*  اليوم الموافق21 اكتوبر  2009​*
*​*
*​*
*   ايه اليوم​*
*​*
*​*
*( الرب يكون معك لا يهملك ولا يتركك )) (تثنيه 8:31​*
*​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*    اقوال الاباء​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*إذاً الحرب مستمرة لذلك فالسلاح الوحيد الذى يهزمه يجب ألا نخلعه أبداً ألا وهو الصلاة المستمرة " أبونا بيشوى كامل​*
*​*
*​*
*​ 



​*
*​ *

*      الوعد اليومى*



*ربنا معاك متخافشى*







* 



 *



*      حكمه اليوم *


* _ لكل شئ اوان : لكل امر تحت السماء زمان*

* 



 *


*      قراءه الانجيل *


*  هنكمل الاصحاح الثامن  عشر  من اعمال الرسل  *


*  



 *

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى  *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا *

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق21  اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك *



*  



 *
​ 


*     التدريب اليومى​*
*​*
*​*
* التدريب مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا​*
* كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه​*
* ويرسم عليها دواير كثير​*
* ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير​*
* منفصبه​*
* يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه​*
* لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها​*
* بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق​*
* كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه​*
* بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه​*
* يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا​*
* انه يخلصنا من خطيانا​*
* ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه​*
* وكل خطيه تتخلث منها ​*
* اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه​*
* واحرقها نهائى ​*
* لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى​*
* اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه​*
* يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم​*
* وكلنا ننفذها ​*
*​*
*​*
*​ *

*



*
​ 

* قصه اليوم*



*جلست الزوجه تحدث زوجها عن زيارتها لصديقتها وأنها قدمت لها طبقاً من السمك المشوي لم تذق مثله من قبل , فطلب الزوج من زوجته أن تأخذ الطريقه ليذوق هذا الطبق الذي لا يقاوم . إتصلت الزوجه وبدأت تكتب الطريقه و صديقتها تحدثها فتقول " نظفي السمكه ثم أغسليها ، ضعي البهار ثم إقطعي الرأس والذيل ثم أحضري المقلاه .." هنا قاطعتها الزوجه: ولماذا قطعتي الرأس والذيل؟ فكرت الصديقه قليلا ثم أجابت: لقد رأيت والدتي تعمل ذلك! ولكن دعيني أسألها. إتصلت الصديقه بوالدتها وبعد السلام سألتها: عندما كنت تقدمين لنا السمك المشوي اللذيذ لماذا كنت تقطعين رأس السمكه وذيلها؟ أجابت الوالده : لقد رأيت جدتك تفعل ذلك ! ولكن دعيني أسألها. إتصلت الوالده بالجده وبعد الترحيب سألتها: أتذكرين طبق السمك المشوي الذي كان يحبه أبي ويثني عليك عندما تحضرينه ؟ فأجابت الجده : بالطبع ، فبادرتها بالسؤال قائلة: ولكن مالسر وراء قطع رأس السمكه وذيلها؟ فأجابت الجده بكل بساطة وهدوء : كانت حياتنا بسيطه وقدراتنا متواضعه ولم يكن لدي سوى مقلاه صغيره لا تتسع لسمكه كامله !! *

** تمثل هذه القصه واقع الكثير من العاملين في المنشآت ، فهم يستمرون بالقيام بأعمال روتينيه وإتخاذ إجراءات معينه وإتباع حلول متكرره دون التفكير في المتغيرات والمستجدات لأن أبسط وأسهل شيء هو أن نفعل ماكنا نقوم به دوماً وهذا بدوره يسبب هدراً لا داعي له و يكبد مصاريف كان بالإمكان تلافيها. ومع التحديات والمنافسه المتزايده يحتاج العاملون إلى إبتكار أفكار جديده و إيجاد حلول للمشاكل التي تواجههم بعيداً عن اسلوب التفكير الرتيب والوسائل التقليديه المكلفه . *

*واجه رواد الفضاء الأمريكيون صعوبة في الكتابه نظراً لانعدام الجاذبيه وعدم نزول الحبر الى رأس القلم! وللتغلب على هذه المشكله أنفقت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكيه ملايين الدولارات على بحوث استغرقت عدة سنوات ولكنها في النهايه أنتجت قلما يكتب في الفضاء والماء وعلى أرق الأسطح وأصلبها وفي أي إتجاه. *
*وفي المقابل تمكن رواد الفضاء الروس من التغلب على المشكله بلا نفقات ولا تأخير وذلك باستخدام قلم رصاص !*

*وحينما تلقى مصنع صابون ياباني شكوى من عملائه أن بعض العبوات خاليه إقترح مهندسو المصنع تصميم جهاز يعمل بأشعة الليزر لإكتشاف العبوات الخاليه خلال مرورها على سير التعبئه ثم سحبها آلياً من سير التعبئه ، ومع أن الحل مناسب الا أنه مكلف ومعقد وفي المقابل إبتكر أحد عمال التغليف فكرة بسيطه وغير مكلفه وذلك بأن توضع مروحه كبيره بدلا ً من جهاز الليزر بحيث يوجه هوائها الى السير فتقوم بإسقاط العبوات الفارغه قبل وصولها الى التخزين ! *

*أتى زبون الى وكالة سيارته يشكو من أنه حين يذهب لشراء البوظه من المتجر المجاور لبيته فإن سيارته لا تعمل إذا اشترى بوظة بالفراوله ! أما إذا اشترى بوظة بالشوكولاته او الفانيلا فإنها تعمل ! ظن موظف الإستقبال أن الرجل يمزح أو أنه غير عاقل! ولكن الزبون أصر فأرسلت الوكاله مهندساً فوجد أن المشكله حقيقيه وأحتار في تفسيرها ! واستمرت المشكله والوكاله تهملها لأنها لا تعرف كيف تفسرها ، حتى بحث مهندس "غير تقليدي" المشكله وكشف اللغز ! فقد كانت عبوات بوظة الفراوله تباع جاهزه في مدخل المحل لذا لا يستغرق شراؤها سوى دقيقتين بينما يحتاج شراء بوظة الشوكولاته والفانيلا الى خمس دقائق وكان نظام تشغيل السياره يسخن بسرعه بحيث لا يعمل مره أخرى عندما تطفىء السياره الا بعد أن يبرد قليلا وذلك بعد 4 دقائق تقريباً*​​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق  22اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


((يجعل الرب اعدائك القائمين عليك منهزمين امامك ))
                             (تث 7:2








    اقوال الاباء



كل فكر يحاربك ضع أمامه وصيه حينئذ يضعف و تنتصر عليه
(مار أوغريس)



​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


*انت محمول على زراعيه فلا تخف*​



* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


*  " +ليست السعاده فى ان تعمل دائما ماتريد بل فى ان تريد ماتعمله "*
* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح السابع عشر  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق  22     اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب النهارضه مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثير
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*

*بينما كان أحد الوعاظ يزور أحد البلاد لإلقاء عظته أخذوه إلى مريض لا يبرح السرير وقد تركت هذه الزيارة فى قلب الواعظ أثر لا يمحى*
*كان هذا المريض قد سقط على الأرض وهو إبن 15 سنة، فكسر ظهره وانطرخ على فراشه نحو اربعين سنة ولم يكن فى الإمكان تحريكه دون أن يتألم ألما شديدا، وندر أن مر يوم واحد فى مدة هذه الأربعين سنة دون أن يقاسى هذه الآلام، ولكن نعمة الله منحته صبرا واحتمالا فأصبحت غرفته تُعرف بأنها اقرب مكان للسماء على الأرض حيث قال الواعظ أظن أن الملائكة وهى تطير، تعتبر بيت هذا الرجل محطة للراحة تنزل فيه من حين إلى حين آخر، وقال أيضا: لما رأيته ظننت أنه بعيد عن متناول يد المجرب فسألته : " ألا يجربك الشيطان أيها الصديق ، لتشك فى الله وتظن أنه سيد قاس ؟ فأجاب الرجل : نعم ، هو يفعل ذلك أحيانا وأنا مطروح هنا بينما أرى رفقائي فى عرباتهم وهو يسرعون بالسير فيها ، وعندئذ يقول لى الشيطان ، إن كان الله صالحا، فلماذا تركك هنا كل هذه السنين أما كان يمكن أن تكون غنيا ولك أيضا سيارتك الخصوصية؟ ثم ارى أخر كان شابا عندما كنت شابا نظيره، فأراه متمتعا بكمال الصحة والقوة فيهمس الشيطان فى أذنى :" إن كان الله يحبك حقا، فهل كان من الصعب عليه أن يحفظك من كسر ظهرك؟ قال الواعظ وعلى أثر هذه التصريحات سألته : " وماذا تفعل لما يجربك الشيطان بهذا ؟ فقال : لا أفعل شيئا إلا أن اجرى إلى الجلجثة وأريه المسيح على الصليب وأشير إلى الجروح التى فى يديه وقدميه وجنبه وأقول له بعد هذا كله ألا يحبنى ؟؟ ! وهكذا ينظر هذا البطل إلى آلام سيده وفاديه وكان ينسى آلامه ويغلب العدو*
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق23 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم

( كونوا مكتفيين بما عندكم لانه قال لا اهملك ولا اتركك ) ( عب 5:13)​​ 






    اقوال الاباء




​
-أن الدموع التى نذرفها على الخطايا أثمن من كل جواهر العالم
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


*سلمنا فصرنا نحمل *


* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


* 			 			+ اذا قلت لاخيك " اغفر لى باتضاع "" تحترق الشياطين*

* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح السابع عشر  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق23  اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب النهارضه مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثير
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*​*

**كانت ماما تعلق الستائر الجديدة في غرفة ماريان ..نظرت ماريان الي غرفتها بفخر و قالت :" لقد كان رائعا أن نجدد غرفتي بأنفسنا ..عندما أكبر أريد أن أصبح مهندسة ديكور ."*
*ابتسمت ماما و قالت :" التجديد أمر رائع أليس كذلك؟!."*
*قالت ماريان :" أنا سعيدة اننا لم يكن لدينا المال الكافي لنشتري كل شئ جديدا ..لكننا استخدمنا بعض الأشياء الموجودة و أعدنا زخرفتها و تنسيقها .. كما أنها متناسقة مع لون الجدران ..."*
*حتي الموبيليا القديمة التي أعدنا دهانها تبدو أنيقة و جميلة .."*
*هزت ماما رأسها و قالت :"أحيانا يكون مثل هذا العمل متعبا لكن عندما ننتهي منه و نري النتيجة ...يهون علينا التعب ...لماذا لا تدعين صديقتك ناردين لتتفرج علي غرفتك الجديدة ؟"*
*قالت ماريان :" لن تأتي ..هي لا تكلمني ..."*
*نظرت اليها ماما باستغراب و قالت :" هل تكلمينها أنت ؟.."*
*أجابت ماريان و الدموع تملأ عينيها :" طبعا لا ...!..هي التي يجب أن تكلمني أولا ..هي التي أخطأت .أنا لم أفعل لها شيئا ..."*
*ثم مسحت دموعها و قالت :" أنا طلبت من الله أن يجعلها تعتذر لي ..لكنها لم تفعل ذلك حتي الآن .."*
*قالت ماما مقترحة :" ربما يريدك الله أنت أن تعتذري لها .."*
*قالت ماريان و هي تبكي :" لكني لم أخطئ في حقها .."*
*قالت ماما :" هل أنت متأكدة؟..التشاجر يحتاج لطرفين .أحيانا كثيرة نطلب من الله أن يهتم بمشاكلنا و يحلها لنا رغم أن علينا دورا في هذا الأمر ..الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا شيئا مهما هو أن نتواضع أمام الله ...في هذه الحالة قد يعني ذلك أنك يجب أن تعتذري لصديقتك ...تذكري ما قرأناه اليوم في الكتاب المقدس ..ناردين لها شئ عليك ..لذلك فيجب عليكي أن تذهبي اليها ..."*
*قالت ماريان :" لكن هذا صعب ..!"*
*هزت ماما رأسها و قالت :" نعم احيانا تكون المأموريات التي نقوم بها بأنفسنا صعبة ..تماما مثلما في غرفتك ..لكن بالنتائج التي نحصل عليها يهون علينا التعب .."*
*ابتسمت ماما و هي تري ماريان تطلب صديقتها ناردين علي التليفون و تعتذر لها ...*
*و بعد فترة بسيطة حضرت ناردين لتري غرفة ماريان الجديدة*

*و مـــــــاذا عنـــــــــك ؟؟؟  *
*هل يريد منك الله أن تعتذر لشخص ما ؟..ليس سهلا ان تتواضع ..*
*لكنه طريق الله الذي يطلبه منا ..*
*الاعتذار ثمن رخيص تقدمه لصديق ....*

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق24 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم


( كونوا مكتفيين بما عندكم لانه قال لا اهملك ولا اتركك ) ( عب 5:13)






    اقوال الاباء




-النفس القوية لا تقلق و لا تضطرب و لاتخاف ولا تنهار و لا تتردد أما الضعيف فانه يتخيل مخاوف و ينزعج بسببها
( قداسة البابا شنودة الثالت


​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*




*ربنا موجود *​



* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


* 			 			+ من يحب السكوت ينجو من سهام العدو اما الذى يحب الجماعات فانه يصاب بجراحات كثيرة *​

* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح السابع عشر  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق24  اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب النهارضه مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثير
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

*قصه اليوم
* 
*لاسبوع الماضي ذهبت ألي أحد الأديرة وطلبت من أحد الرهبان أن يصتحبنى ألي أحد الشيوخ لأسمع منة كلمة منفعة ...........
فاصتحبنى ألي قلاية أحد الشيوخ وهو راهب منذ حوالى نصف قرن .. رحب بي تلميذ الراهب المشرف على رعايته وفي وجهه وكلماته وقار وهو انعكاس لوقار وهيبة أبيه الشيخ ...
دخلت القلايه وإذ بى أطلع وجهاً ملائكياً يشع نوراً وبهاً .. وقار وهيبه لم أحس بها من قبل .. ارتجفت يدى وأنا أتقدم لتقبيل يده .. وهو راقد على المرقد لا يتحرك .. جلست  برهه اتأمل وجهه الملائكى وأنا لا أستطيع أن أساله سؤالاً واحدً .. ربما لانى اكتفيت فقط باالتأمل  فيه متذكراً كلمات الراهب الذي قال للأنبا أنطونيوس يكفنى النظر ألي وجهك يا أبي .
لاحظ الراهب الشاب ذلك فشجعنى لإلقاء أسئلتى للإستفاده من كلمات الشيخ وخبرته فهو لا يتكلم إلا إذا سألته مستفسراً أما إذا أخذت في مدحه والإطراء عليه فلن يرد عليك .........
فسائلته أن يقول لي كلمة منفعه عن الاحتمال والصبر ؟ 
بدأ الراهب الشيخ يحدثنى عن الإحتمال والصبر وخصوصاً على التجارب والضيقات والآلام وهو مبتسم ووجهه يزداد إشراقاً وكأنه هو لا يعاني إطلاقاً من أي مرض أو ألم.
دخل الراهب ومعه كوبين من الشاي وقدم لي واحدة ثم ذهب ليساعد أبيه على الجلوس ...
هل هو مصاب بشلل نصفي منذ فترة طويلة ..!!
أعقدت المفاجأة لساني وقبل ان أفيق من هذه المفاجأة إذا بي أصدم بأخرى أشد منها إذ لاحظت أن الراهب الشاب يمسك بيده اليمنى ليضع فيها كوب الشاى .. انه لا يبصر منذ ستة عشر عاماً ..
أفقت من صدمتي وبدات أحاصر الراهب الشيخ بأسئلة كثيرة عن مرضه وتعبه ومعاناته وعلمت أنه مصاب بكم هائل من الأمراض ..سكر .. ضغط .. شلل نصفى فقدان البصر .. إسهال مزمن .. نزيف من وقت لآخر .. أمراض بالغدة الدرقية .. انتفاخ بالبطن وتورم بالأطراف .. حقاُ إنه ليس في جسمه جهاز أو عضو يخلو من المرض ... كل هذا .. ما هذا السلام .. وهذه الوداعة وهذا الشكر 
-       أبي .. ألم تتذمر أبداً 
-       ألا تحيا حزيناً بسبب المرض ولكل حولك أصحاء.
-       بالعكس إننى أفرح بالمرض .. واعتبره بركه من ربنا .
-       ألا تكره هذه الظلمه التى تعيش فيها منذ سنوات .
-       ما دمت أحيا مع المسيح فلا أعيش في الظلمة .. أننى أحيا أسعد من الذين يبصرون ويحيون في ظلمة داخلية .
-       ألم تتطلب من الرب أن يرفع عنك هذه الأمراض .
-       لتكن مشيئته .. فهو الذي سمح بهذه الأمراض وهو القادر أن يرفعها إذا أراد.
-       وما دور القديسين الذين تتشفع بهم ؟
-       أننى أحبهم .. ولكن لا أطلب منهم طلبات مادية أرضية .
طلبت من أبي مباركتي وخرجت من عنده أجر أقدامي حاملاً في عقلى أبلغ عظة عن الإحتمال .. متفكراً في نفسي ومتأملاً في هذا الراهب الشيخ .. وفي القامه الروحية العالية وتسليمه الكامل .. وحياة الشكر والفرح التي يعيشها .

*​ ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق26 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم
​(يريحك الرب من تعبك ومن انزعاجك ومن العبوديه القاسيه التى استعبدت بها (اش 3:14)​​ 






    اقوال الاباء




سيظل يسوع فاتحا ذراعيه باستمرار لأنه يريد نفسى التى مات عنها لكى يحتضنها
(أبونا بيشوى كامل)

​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*






*لا تخف لانى معك لا تتلفت لانى الهك قد ايديك واعنتك *​ 


* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


*_ ان كنت محبا للتواضع فلا تكن محبا للزينة لان الانسان الذى يحب الزينة لا يقدر ان يحتمل الازدراء و لا يسرع الى ممارسة الاعمال الحقيرة و يصعب عليه جدا ان يحتمل او يخضع لمن هو دونه و يخجل من ذلك*


* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح  21 من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق26  اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثير
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*


*في زيارة القديس أنبا أنطونيوس للقديس ديديموس الضرير مدير مدرسة الإسكندرية الذي فقد بصره وهو في الرابعة من عمره, وقد اخترع فكرة نحت الحروف على قطع خشب ليقرأ بأصابعه لا بعينه, وهكذا سبق الفرنسي برايل بأكثر من 15 قرنا" في اختراع الكتابة البارزة لفاقدي البصر.*

*سأل القديس أنبا أنطونيوس: هل أنت حزين لأنك فقدت بصرك؟*

*          صمت القديس ديديموس فكرر القديس أنبا أنطونيوس السؤال مرة ثانية فثالثة, وأخيرا" أجاب القديس ديديموس: إني أشكر الله على كل حال, لكنني بلا شك حزين لأني فقدت عطية البصر وحرمت من رؤية أمور كثيرة, خاصة قراءة الكتب...*


*        علّق القديس أنبا أنطونيوس على هذه الإجابة بقوله: كف تحزن يا ديديموس على فقدان البصر الذي يشترك فيه الإنسان مع الحيوانات بل ومع الحشرات الصغيرة, ولا تفرح بالحري أن الله وهبك البصيرة الداخلية التي تشترك فيها مع السمائيين, فتتعرف على الأسرار الإلهية الفائقة.*


*          حقا" نحن نشكر الله على عطية البصر, وإن سحبها ننال حدة بصر روحية داخلية فنشكره على عطية فقدان البصر الجسدي مع تمتع ببصيرة أعظم وأبقى إلى الأبد.*
*- تذكرني هذه القصة بما حدث لضابط شاب فقد بصره في الحرب, اهتمت به ممرضة تقية في مستشفى عسكري فتزوجها.*

*سمع يوما" ما إنسانا" يتحدث عنه وعن زوجته قائلا": تزوجها دون أن يرى ملامح وجهها...لو كان أبصر لما كان قد تزوجها.*

*        تحرك الضابط نحو الصوت والتقى بالمتحدثين وهو يقول: لقد سمعت ما تتحدثون به عني , وأنا أشكر الله من أعماق قلبي لأجل عمى عيني ليهبني بصيرة داخلية أرى بها جمال نفس هذه السيدة الفائق. إنها شخصية رائعة, أجمل شخصية التقيت بها في حياتي. فلو أن ملامح وجهها كان يطابق جمالها الداخلي لا يكون ذلك إلا قناعا" يخفي جمال نفسها... لقد ربحت الكثير بفقدان بصري.*


*        رفع الرجل عيني قلبه ليصرخ: أشكرك يا الهي لأنك نزعت عني بصيرة الجسد ووهبتني بصيرة القلب الداخلي.*
*ووهبتني عينيك لأرى بهما جمال النفس لا الجسد. حقا" كنت قبل أنظر ما هو بالخارج, الآن أعطيتني أن أرى بك ما في القلب..*

​ ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق27 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم

( من ضربك على خدك الايمن فاعرض له الاخر ايضا ومن اخذ رداءك فلا تمنعه ثوبك ايضا ( لو 29: 6) 		







    اقوال الاباء


​اختر التعب فهو يخلصك من جميع الشرور مع الصوم والصلاه والسهر
 الانبا انطونيوس
​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*




*افرحوا فى كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا*​



* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


*_ان اصطلحت مع نفسك تصطلح معك السموات والارض*​

* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح عشرون   من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق27  اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثير
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*​*
** مع التجربة أيضاً المنفذ*
*سَيَجْعَلُ مَعَ التَّجْرِبَةِ أَيْضاً الْمَنْفَذَ لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا (1كو 10 : 13)*
*غرقت السفينة فى البحر بجوار أحد الشواطئ ولكن إستطاع أحد ركابها أن ينجو متعلقاً بأحد ألواحها ووصل إلى شاطئ جزيرة مهجورة و إستطاع أيضاً أن ينقذ بعض حاجيات من السفينة , فصنع كوخاً ووضع هذه الأشياء به وظل طوال اليوم ينظر فى كل مكان لعله يجد سفينة تمر من بعيد ليناديها فتنقذه و لكنه للأسف لم يجد.*
*فيما هو عائد من الشاطئ إلى كوخه وجده يشتعل بالنار , إذ كان قد وضع شعلة صغيرة به فسقطت ونشبت النار فى كل الكوخ و لم يعد له أى شئ فحزن جداً وجلس على الأرض مكتئباً *
*بعد قليل رفع رأسه ليجد سفينة مقبلة على الشاطئ , ففرح جداً و أسرع إليها لتنقذه فألقوا له طوق النجاة و سبح حتى وصل إليها و بعدما ركب السفينة علم من قبطانها أنه رأى النار من بعيد فقال فى قلبه لعل أحد ينادينا لننقذه , فجاء إلى الشاطئ ووجده عليه ,فشكر الرجل الله الذى حول إحتراق الكوخ وسيلة لنجاته.*
*+ عندما تزداد الضيقات عليك وتخسر الشئ تلو الأخر لا تنزعج لأن الله يعد من هذه الخسارة فوائد كثيرة لك لا تراها ألا بعد حين , فكل شئ يمر بك هو بسماح من الله الذى يحبك .*
*+ إعمل ما تستطيعه للخروج من المشكلة حتى لو كان عملاً صغيراً , فالله ينظر إلى تعبك وينقذك  وكل كلمة معزية أو فرصة للراحة هى منفذ يرسله الله لك لتخرج من الضيقة , فلا تهمله و تستسلم  لليأس فكلما إزدادت الضيقة إقتربت من الحل , فالمشاكل هرمية و عندما تتعب جداَ و تصل إلى قمة المشكلة سيبدأ الإنحدار إلى أسفل لتحل المشكلة و تخرج من كل المتاعب.*
*من كتاب أبونا / تادرس يعقوب ملطى*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق28 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم

​( حبوا بعضك فان كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا انه قد ابغضنى قبلكم لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته )) 0 ( يو الاصحاح الخامس عشر الايه 1
 






 
    اقوال الاباء




إن طبيعة العدو الشيطان عجيبة . فهو لا ينام ولا ييأس ولا يتعب من الحرب ولا يلقى سلاحه لحظة واحدة وطريقته لايقاعنا عديدة ... هو كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يفترسه " أبونا بيشوى كامل

​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*




*الق على الرب همك فهو يعــــــــــــــــولك*​



* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


*اذا اطعت الاخرين دائما صرت عبدا ذليلا و احتقرك الناس اما اذا اطعت الله دائما صرت تقيا وان اصابك ما يصيب القديسين من صلف الحياه*

* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح التاسع عشر  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق28  اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب  مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثير
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*


*[]أراد الشيطان أن يحرق بيت احد الناس فعارضه الملاك فقال 00 اقتل *

*مواشيه 00 فعارضه الملاك فقال أضيعه أرضه 00فعارضه الملاك 00 *

*فقال أذن سأفعل شيأ بسيطا للغايه 00 فقال له الملاك ماهو ؟ *

*قال الشيطان سأحل رباط المعزه فقط فظن الملاك ان هذا امرا سهل *

*فسمح له بهذا الامر 00 فحل رباط المعزه فقفزت المعزة ودخلت الى *

*ماجور العجين _فأنقلب وسكب على الأرض 00 فقامت صاحبة العجين *

*وضربت المعزه 000 فكانت الضربه القاضيه فماتت المعزه 00 فأتى *

*صاحب المعزه وضرب المرأة صاحبة العجين فكانت الضربه القاضيه *

*وماتت المرأة 00 فجاء زوج المرأة وأطلق رصاصه على الرجل صاحب *

*المعزه فقتله 00 فقام أولاد ذلك واولاد ذاك وعائلة هذا وعائلة *

*ذلك وثارت الثوره وأشتعلت نارها 00 وفى النهاية جاء الملاك للشيطان *

*غاضبا وقال له ماذا فعلت 00 ؟ فقال له فقط حليت رباط المعزه *

*هذا ما يحدث فى كل ساعه من حياتنا اليوميه سواء كان فى بيواتنا او فى *

*اعمالنا تشتعل نيران الغضب لأتفه الأسباب لان الشيطان يعمل بكل *

*أجتهاد ونشاط ولذلك يجب على جميعنا الأمساك بالرب يسوع جيدا *

*والتحكم فى مشاعرنا الغضب والكراهيه 00 وغيرها وغيرها ولا نجعلها *

*تسيطر علينا لاننا قد رأينا فى هذه القصه كيف يعمل الشيطان *

*ولكن الذين معنا أكثر من اللذين علينا*
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق29 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم
​(يريحك الرب من تعبك ومن انزعاجك ومن العبوديه القاسيه التى استعبدت بها (اش 3:14)






 
    اقوال الاباء



 (دموع التوبه هى فى نظر الله احسن من البخور العطر ) (القديس اوغسطينوس ) 


​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*


*ارمى كل همومك عليه هيشيلها ويريحك*

​



* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*

​ ​* الخير كله فى ثلاث : السكوت والكلام و النظر . فكل سكوت لا يكون فكرة فهو سهو و كل كلام لا يكون حكمة فهو لغو وكل نظر لا يكون عبرة فهو لهو*


​ * 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح عشرون   من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق29  اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب  مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثير
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*​ 
*مسحت سالي دموعها و هي تجلس بجوار والدتها و قالت في نفسها  :"لقد كنت أنتظر بشوق منذ أسابيع حفلة عيد ميلادي ...هذا ليس عدلا أن يفسدها أي شئ !!" ..
لاحظت ماما أن هناك شيئا يضايق سالي فسألتها :
"هل حدث اليوم شئ في المدرسة ضايقك ؟"..
هزت سالي رأسها و قالت :"رتبت مارلين لحفلة عيد ميلادها في نفس الوقت الذي اخترته لحفلة عيد ميلادي ..لقد دعت نفس الصدقاء ..كما أنها دعتني ؟!!.. لماذا تصرفت هكذا؟؟"
ثم مسحت دموعها و قالت :"مارلين ستعمل حفلة عيد ميلادها في ماكدونالدز أما أنا فسأعمل حفلتي في البيت ..بالتأكيد سيختار باقي الأصدقاء أن يذهبوا الي حفلتهــــــــا ."..
احتضنت ماما سالي و قالت لها :"أعتقد اننا نستطيع أن نجد حلا لهذه المشكلة ."
فكرت ماما قليلا ثم قالت :" بما أن مارلين ستعمل حفلتها في وقت الظهيرة يمكننا أن نغير ميعاد حفلتك الي مساء نفس اليوم ..يمكننا أن نأخذ الأولاد من أمام ماكدونالدز و نأتي بهم الي البيت ...سيمكنها هي أيضا أن تحضر حفلتك ..
ألا تعتقدين أن كل الأصدقاء سيفرحون بحضور حفلتين في يوم واحد ؟"..
ابتسمت سالي و قالت :"أشكرك يا ماما !..انها فكرة رائعــــــــة !..يمكنني أن أعتمد عليكي دائما في ايجاد حل لمشاكلي ".
.قالت ماما :"أنا آسفـــة لأجل هذه المشكلة لكنني سعيدة لأنك تستطيعين أن تعتمــــــــدي علــــــي"
ثم فكرت قليلا و قالت :"هل تذكرين السؤال الذي سألته الأسبوع الماضي ؟"
هزت سالي رأسها بالايجاب ...
قالت ماما :"لا أستطيع أن أجيبك لماذ يسمح الله بهذه الأشياء لكن ما أعلمه أننا نستطيع أن نذهب الي الله بمشاكلنا كما فعلت أنت معي ...بالتأكيد سنشعر أكثر بقربنا لله و بالتأكيد أيضا سيعطينا الله القوة و السلام ..لكن اذا لم تحدث لنا أي مشاكل ..."
قالت سالي "لن نلجأ الي الله كثيرا و لن نتعلم أن نثق فيه.. "
قالت ماما :" هذا صحيح ..أنا أؤمن أن أحد الأسباب التي تجعل الله يسمح لنا بالظروف الصعبة هي ان نتعلم أن نتكل عليه لأنه يستطيع ان يسدد كل احتياجاتنا .."
Eو مـــــــاذا عنـــــــــك ؟؟؟
هل تري مشاكلك أنها طريقة لتنمي ثقتك في الله .,,,
عندما تتكل علي الله في وسط الظروف الصعبة ستكتشف انه يعد لك بركات من خلال الأزمــــــــــة ..
انه أمين يسدد لك كل احتياجاتك 


'آيــــــــــــة للحفـــــــــــظ ...
 مزمور 55 : 22 
(الق علي الرب همك فهو يعولك ..لا يدع الصديق يتزعزع الي الأبد )
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*





 



  اليوم الموافق30 اكتوبر  2009


   ايه اليوم

( اكرم اباك وامك لكى تطول ايامك على الارض)( خر 12:20)​ 





 
    اقوال الاباء



++++ للقديس اوغسطينوس ++++
لا نستطيع منع الطيور القذرة (( الافكار)) من ان تطير فوق رؤسنا ولكننا نستطيع منعها من ان تعشش فى شعورنا
​ ​ 



​ 
**      الوعد اليومى*




*كـــان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا*​



* 



*



*      حكمه اليوم*


* _ان اصطلحت مع نفسك تصطلح معك السموات والارض*​


* 



*


*      قراءه الانجيل*


*  هنكمل الاصحاح 21  من اعمال الرسل *


*  



*

*      قراءه السنكسار اليومى *

*     كلنا هندخل نقراه من هنا*

*     السنكسار اليومى اليوم الموافق30  اكتوبر  2009 من شهر هاتور المبارك*



*  



*​* 


    التدريب اليومى​ 

التدريب  مشهنغيرة لحد ما نبقى تمام ونحرق كل الورق الا فيه حاجات بتزعل ربنا
كل واحد يجيب ورقه بيضه
ويرسم عليها دواير كثير
ثم بالقطر او بسكينه او بمقص يفرح الورقه الى دواير
منفصبه
يكتب على كل ورقه دايرة خطيه من خطاياه
لحدما يبقى لالورق الدواير كل الخطايا الا مشعارف يتخلث منها
بعد كدة يجيب ورقه بيضه تانى ومعاه ملصق
كل دايرة يلزقها فى الورقه البيضه التانيه
بعد كدة يبقى الورقه البيضه التانيه فيها كل الدواير ملزوقه
يقعد يصلى بقى لربنا وتكون الورقه دى قدامنا ان نطلب من ربنا
انه يخلصنا من خطيانا
ونحاول نمنع نفسنا عن الخطيه الفلانيه
وكل خطيه تتخلث منها 
اخلع مكانها من اللزق بالورقه البيضه
واحرقها نهائى 
لحد ما تلاقى صفحته رجعت بيضه تانى
اينعم مكان اللزق معلم بس ربنا قادر يشيل اى قشور باقيه
يارب فكلاتى تعجبكم
وكلنا ننفذها 

​ 
*
*



*​ 

* قصه اليوم*​ 
*كانت ميس مني تستعد لتبدأ درس مدارس الأحد ..عطس نادر بصوت عالي .  ..*
*سكتت ميس مني لحظة ثم بدأت تتكلم مرة أخري ...*
*عطس نادر مرة أخري ضحك الجميع و معهم ميس مني ..*
*بدأ بعض الأولاد يقلـــــــدون نادر في عطســـــــــــــه ..*
*في ثوان أصبح الفصل في ضجيـــج شديد .*
*ابتسمت ميس مني و طلبت من الفصل الهدوء و قالت :" يبدو أن هناك سارقا أتي الينا اليوم   "*
*هدأ الفصل و تجاهلت ميس مني نظرات الاستغراب في اعين الأولاد و البنات    و طلبت منهم أن يفتحوا الكتب المقدسة في انجيل لوقا إصحاح  8 *
*قرأوا معا مثل الزارع ..قالت ميس مني :" كلمة الله مثل البذور التي نزرعها و قلوبنا مثل التربة ..لنفكر أولا في النوع الأول من التربة أي النوع الأول من القلوب ..سماه الكتاب المقدس (الطريق ) عندما تقع بذور كلمة الله علي هذه التربة ماذا يحدث ؟.. هل يمكنك أن تجيب يا نادر  ؟."*
*أجاب نادر :" الشيطان يسرق البذور بسرعة قبل أن تنمو   .."*
*هزت ميس مني رأسها موافقة و قالت :" نعم .انه يستخدم أشياء كثيرة مثل السارق ليسرق بها هذه البذور ..فمثلا جاءنا اليوم سارق متخفي في صورة عطسة ..عندما عطس نادر توجهت أذهاننا كلنا الي العطسة بدلا من الدرس ..و أعتقد أن ابليس كان يأمل أن يشغل اذهاننا بمثل هذه الأشياء ..هل يمكنكم أن تفكروا في سارقين آخرين يمكن ان يستخدمهم ابليس ليسرقوا بذور كلمة الله ؟"*
*رفعت رانيا يدها و قالت :" أثناء  القداس قد يستخدم ابليس الزغطة أو بكاء الأطفال الصغار   لتشتيتنا .أو قد يستخدم النعاس .  ."*
*اضاف نادر قائلا :" في أثناء خلوتنا في المنزل عادة يرن جرس الباب او التليفون   و يكون هو المعطل .."*
*أضافت شيرين :" أحيانا يكون السارق شئ قرأناه أو شاهدناه في التليفزيون يجعلنا نفكر في امور خطأ بدلا من أن نركز تفكيرنا في العظة في الكنيسة أو درس مدارس الأحد " قالت ميس مني :" هذا صحيح ..لنصح كلنا حتي لا نسمح لأنفسنا بالتشتيت و نفقد ما يريد الله أن يعلمه لنا من خلال كلمته .."*

*Eو مـــــــاذا عنـــــــــك ؟؟؟*
*هل تجد صعوبة في التركيز في كلمة الله و أنت تستمع اليها او تقراها ؟..*
*هل تتصرف أحيانا بطريقة تمنع تركيز الآخرين في كلمة الله ؟..*
*لا تدع ابليس يسرق كلمة الله من قلبك*
*و لا تعطه الفرصة أن تكون أداه في يده يسرق بها كلمة الله من الاخرين*

*'آيــــــــــــة للحفـــــــــــظ ...*
*(السارق لا ياتي الا ليسرق و يذبح و يهلك ..و أما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة و ليكون لهم افضل  ( يو 10 : 10 )*
​


----------

